# [UPDATE 2] Calling all Tempers: Help Chary and Family!



## NicoAICP (Aug 28, 2017)

I would donate if i would be allowed by my parents, the only thing i can do is saying that I'm sorry to hear what happened and I'm wishing Chary luck.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 28, 2017)

That sucks, did your home have insurance?


----------



## MichiS97 (Aug 28, 2017)

Are you sure that link is correct?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 28, 2017)

Wish I could donate more but I only have $6 in my bank account. As soon as I get my check cleared I'll send more.
*#PrayForChary*


----------



## T-hug (Aug 28, 2017)

MichiS97 said:


> Are you sure that link is correct?


Sorry, I updated it!


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't have a lot but will donate what I can. Chary is an incredible person and no-one should have to suffer the loss of their home.  I will discuss with the others about having next months Patreon donations sent to her also.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

Gosh, guys, I woke up feeling kinda miffed about sleeping so roughly, and now I'm near bawling. No, scratch that, I'm full out sobbing. Not out of sadness, but just overwhelmed by all this. 

I can't even begin to find words for this. It's so humbling, and shocking, and I'm just so thankful, and happy that you guys would do this. I feel bad, at the same time, to have people donating... but when I realize all that's happened, I...might actually need that kinda help. 

This site, and it's community have been something I've been apart of, and treasured for nearly five years. I've made so many friends from GBAtemp, the site lifted me up when I was down as a teenager, and the kind people on this site have always been so caring. And of course, I always have fun posting news and reviews and such, hahaha! Something like this is just amazing, and I thank you all, from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Naendow (Aug 28, 2017)

I will donate a bit when I am at home. Hopefully enough people show humanity and do the same.

@Chary, I hope your situation will get better soon.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2017)

I will see if I can scrape up a few dollars. If I can't, then I will my best to foward this page to everyone
I will still foward this even if I can send some money


----------



## Issac (Aug 28, 2017)

This isn't donating to charity... it's donating to Charyty!


----------



## Naendow (Aug 28, 2017)

Sadly, I don't have a credit card (not that much needed as in the US). Is there any other way to spend something?


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 28, 2017)

If anyone wants to donate via Paypal I will happily accept your donation - send it to [email protected] and I will match your donation on the Gofundme page who don't accept Paypal.

Be sure to mention your username so I can credit you on the Gofundme page unless you want to remain anonymous


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 28, 2017)

Unfortunately, I currently lack the funds to help. I will do so when I can.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't have much but at least I'll be able to sleep better, knowing I helped out.


----------



## Yudowat (Aug 28, 2017)

My heart goes out to everyone affected, I've sent a little something through to @shaunj66 on paypal, and I really hope you land on your feet after all this Chary. <3


----------



## Issac (Aug 28, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> If anyone wants to donate via Paypal I will happily accept your donation - send it to [email protected] and I will match your donation on the Gofundme page who don't accept Paypal.


I'll make use of that later!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't have money... welp.
Forgive me ;o;


----------



## migles (Aug 28, 2017)

i would say to cancel the gbatemp bounty, due to this circumstances and redirect the money prizes to chary...
but this is really unfair for those who want to enter the competition, and gbatemp already made the compromise... and would be really bad for the people..
maybe instead of 5 prizes, just have 3? and reduce the second and third prize value? instead of 100 dollars amazon card, make it 50...
i think she deserves it, she did a good job when the attend to that conference thing (i think e3?) she had been streaming in twitch, i do see her a lot doing "reporter" stuff

maybe create a thread and ask the people who enter the bounty if they agree with smaller and fewer second and later prizes. and put it in the @Chary jar(d)


----------



## Langin (Aug 28, 2017)

@Chary even though I don't speak so much to you anymore, I will donate, as I consider you a good friend of mine. ^~^

Darn, I need a creditcard, I'll send the money later today <3


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

migles said:


> i would say to cancel the gbatemp bounty, due to this circumstances and redirect the money prizes to chary...
> but this is really unfair for those who want to enter the competition, and gbatemp already made the compromise... and would be really bad for the people..
> maybe instead of 5 prizes, just have 3? and reduce the second and third prize value? instead of 100 dollars amazon card, make it 50...
> i think she deserves it, she did a good job when the attend to that conference thing (i think e3?) she had been streaming in twitch, i do see her a lot doing "reporter" stuff


I could never accept that. All the community support is amazing, but something to that degree would take away from you guys, and I don't want that at all. Thank you, though, for the kind words.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2017)

Payday isn't quite here yet, so I don't have much, but I wired you some money through PayPal @shaunj66, every little helps.


----------



## migles (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> I could never accept that. All the community support is amazing, but something to that degree would take away from you guys, and I don't want that at all. Thank you, though, for the kind words.


i see there would be a huge problem and unfairness about the people who did join, if the contest was cancelled...
however there is no harm in fewer and smaller prizes..
the GPD win. i recall it was a sponsor who gave it to temper? so the bounty would still feature it. 
but the amazon prizes could be reduzed..
first prize: gpd win
second prize, 50 bucks amazon
third. 25 bucks amazon...

there is still contest and people can still earn something free, it's not a raffle or lottery thing, so there is no harm....


----------



## NicoAICP (Aug 28, 2017)

migles said:


> i would say to cancel the gbatemp bounty, due to this circumstances and redirect the money prizes to chary...
> but this is really unfair for those who want to enter the competition, and gbatemp already made the compromise... and would be really bad for the people..
> maybe instead of 5 prizes, just have 3? and reduce the second and third prize value? instead of 100 dollars amazon card, make it 50...
> i think she deserves it, she did a good job when the attend to that conference thing (i think e3?) she had been streaming in twitch, i do see her a lot doing "reporter" stuff
> ...


The winner could donate some of the money they won if they want too.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 28, 2017)

@shaunj66 I just sent you a Paypal. Why the heck doesn't Gofundme support Paypal is beyond me.


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2017)

linuxares said:


> @shaunj66 I just sent you a Paypal. Why the heck doesn't Gofundme support Paypal is beyond me.


The reason for that is probably because much like kickstarter, gofundme doesn't actually charge people unless the goal is met or the timer ends. With credit card info, you can charge later if the goal is met, but with a paypal transaction you can't easily do that. And refunding everyone if the goal doesn't get met would cost gofundme quite a bit.


----------



## Exavold (Aug 28, 2017)

I can't donate shit given my current financial situation, but I shared it with some people


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 28, 2017)

Lots of incredible donations from @DinohScene @Yudowat "Disse" @Foxi4 @linuxares @Bubsy Bobcat & Anonymous on PayPal!

I have matched your generous donations on Gofundme. I hope Gofundme or my bank don't see this activity as fraud/suspicious activity! 

Further Paypal donations will be matched later as I have to go AFK now.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 28, 2017)

Well I added a note, so you can show your bank


----------



## Catsinabucket (Aug 28, 2017)

I've sent some money over to @shaunj66, I hope things quickly improve for you Chary!


----------



## Boured (Aug 28, 2017)

I unfortunately cannot help with this, Patreon and other bills have to be done. It sucks what your having to go through and I really hope you get back on your feet after this.


----------



## Costello (Aug 28, 2017)

I made a donation on gofundme just now.
This is my personal donation, GBAtemp's help will come as soon as the Patreon payments clear in the next few days.
I hope you'll be able to see the message I left you @ Gofundme.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 28, 2017)

I really wish I could help but with Patreon payments and other life things I unfortunately cannot donate however I do hope everything does turn out well in the end I hope you and your family are alright.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Aug 28, 2017)

I'll help out however I can! Now I'm really thankful I got a job! I'll try and get some help from my friends to make something awesome for the GBATemp bounty too!


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary I'm so sorry but it do not have a credit card nor PayPal also what
@migles said is a good idea,to not remove all prizes but just some so we can ridirect the money to chary


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2017)

I dont have money to donate so I just sent this to all my friends
Wish I could donate though


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 28, 2017)

That really sucks. I'll see if I can spare a few bucks, although I really don't have any spare money. 
But doesn't @Chary 's family have insurance?


Arras said:


> The reason for that is probably because much like kickstarter, gofundme doesn't actually charge people unless the goal is met or the timer ends. With credit card info, you can charge later if the goal is met, but with a paypal transaction you can't easily do that. And refunding everyone if the goal doesn't get met would cost gofundme quite a bit.


Issuing refunds through PayPal doesn't cost anything. 
It's also possible to create a payment agreement so that they can charge the PayPal later.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 28, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That really sucks. I'll see if I can spare a few bucks, although I really don't have any spare money.
> But doesn't @Chary 's family have insurance?
> 
> Issuing refunds through PayPal doesn't cost anything.
> It's also possible to create a payment agreement so that they can charge the PayPal later.


Probably, but since the gofundme is so little it's probably so the can survive for the time being. Like get new clothes etc.


----------



## drazenm (Aug 28, 2017)

Sent a small donation, it's not much but hopefully helps with the rest of donations.


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Aug 28, 2017)

I have nothing to give, but this image of a delicious pizza.






Get well!


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That really sucks. I'll see if I can spare a few bucks, although I really don't have any spare money.
> But doesn't @Chary 's family have insurance?
> 
> Issuing refunds through PayPal doesn't cost anything.
> It's also possible to create a payment agreement so that they can charge the PayPal later.


Checking the terms of my rental agreement, the homeowner I pay rent to can claim insurance, but...I don't get in on that, apparently. I'm trying to learn more, but from what I heard from him, anything within the house might not be covered, for me. The car, luckily is. My poor little car had water up to the hood. FEMA might reimburse me some form of compensation, but with millions of others doing the same...I can't see it being much.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 28, 2017)

I would help, but I can't at the moment. Good luck to you @Chary! I hope that GBAtemp can help you.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 28, 2017)

Dear Chary, I hope you and your family can pull through this successfully and get back on your feet soon.
I will help however I can.
Best regards.


----------



## suzsuzuki (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm really sorry about Chary situation and I'll try to help. But does this kind of thing isn't against the rules? @Kafluke tried a month ago to help a friend and his thread was closed: 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/family-in-need-please-help.477847/


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 28, 2017)

suzsuzuki said:


> I'm really sorry about Chary situation and I'll try to help. But does this kind of thing isn't against the rules? @Kafluke tried a month ago to help a friend and his thread was closed:
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/family-in-need-please-help.477847/



Your post will get deleted for showing this lol.


----------



## suzsuzuki (Aug 28, 2017)

mech said:


> Your post will get deleted for showing this lol.


*I really really sorry*, but just want to understand about equal rights in this forum.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 28, 2017)

suzsuzuki said:


> *I really really sorry*, but just want to understand about equal rights in this forum.



A post on the other page highlighted your very point and it was deleted.


----------



## Favna (Aug 28, 2017)

Look don't get me wrong here, it's terrible this happened to ya Chary but... your government send out an evacuation order many days ago. It would be only fair to the community if you'd explain why in gods name you didn't evacuate and ensure safety of goods within the many days you had. And you only have $30 and a phone of belongings left across your entire family (presumably at least with 2 parents)? Sorry but that sounds very unrealistic. I assume it means 30 in cash but that would imply you and your family do not have any bank account? Just what? 

TLDR: Give information before expecting pity donations (because honestly that's what they are). 

Again. I hope the best for you but until you give proper info about what happened I cannot show pity.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 28, 2017)

mech said:


> Your post will get deleted for showing this lol.


Perhaps, but you know, there are some things where going against the rules is just and worth it, no matter the risks of being banned.
Rules are made to be broken when the valuable exception to the rule comes (but IMHO that rule should just be erased).


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 28, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Perhaps, but you know, there are some things where going against the rules is just and worth it, no matter the risks of being banned.
> Rules are made to be broken when the valuable exception to the rule comes (but IMHO that rule should just be erased).



Its just bad practice dont you think?

Edit: what i mean which didnt come across very well, They should let everyone have posts asking for donations or none at all just to be fair?


----------



## suzsuzuki (Aug 28, 2017)

mech said:


> Its just bad practice dont you think?


I see...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 28, 2017)

mech said:


> Its just bad practice dont you think?


Yes, I think it is bad practice. But even so in this case I would go on and break the rule.
TBH anyway, as I said before, I think this rule should not exist.


----------



## Favna (Aug 28, 2017)

mech said:


> Its just bad practice dont you think?
> 
> Edit: what i mean which didnt come across very well, They should let everyone have posts asking for donations or none at all just to be fair?


Honestly @suzsuzuki does have a point. It's quite twisted if us members get post locked and otherwise sanctioned but mods can just break their own rules and do whatever. Mods are supposed to set an example and adhere to the same rules, not be above them like "gods"


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 28, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, I think it is bad practice. But even so in this case I would go on and break the rule.
> TBH anyway, as I said before, I think this rule should not exist.



I edited my post with a better explanation, i agree with you fully.


----------



## suzsuzuki (Aug 28, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Perhaps, but you know, there are some things where going against the rules is just and worth it, no matter the risks of being banned.
> Rules are made to be broken when the valuable exception to the rule comes (but IMHO that rule should just be erased).


I think we can not measure the suffering between people and choose who can receive donations or not.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2017)

suzsuzuki said:


> I'm really sorry about Chary situation and I'll try to help. But does this kind of thing isn't against the rules? @Kafluke tried a month ago to help a friend and his thread was closed:
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/family-in-need-please-help.477847/


This is a different circumstance. Chary is not "begging" for money, she didn't even ask for this, the staff created this GoFundMe and this opportunity to donate and help a valued staff member get back on her feet after a major disaster basically uprooted her entire life. 

Not to mention we can actually confirm this money will go to a legitimate cause. While I'm not saying that particular user is lying or anything, anyone can just up and claim "my family is in a bad way, please send money", which is why we don't allow users to create threads asking for money.


----------



## suzsuzuki (Aug 28, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> This is a different circumstance. Chary is not "begging" for money, she didn't even ask for this, the staff created this GoFundMe and this opportunity to donate and help a valued staff member get back on her feet after a major disaster basically uprooted her entire life.
> 
> Not to mention we can actually confirm this money will go to a legitimate cause. While I'm not saying that particular user is lying or anything, anyone can just up and claim "my family is in a bad way, please send money", which is why we don't allow users to create threads asking for money.





suzsuzuki said:


> I think we can not measure the suffering between people and choose who can receive donations or not.



Just saying but ok.. end of discussion.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 28, 2017)

I've shared your GoFundMe to my Discord server.



I really hope you and your family can get back on your feet @Chary.


----------



## Favna (Aug 28, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> This is a different circumstance. Chary is not "begging" for money, she didn't even ask for this, the staff created this GoFundMe and this opportunity to donate and help a valued staff member get back on her feet after a major disaster basically uprooted her entire life.
> 
> Not to mention we can actually confirm this money will go to a legitimate cause. While I'm not saying that particular user is lying or anything, anyone can just up and claim "my family is in a bad way, please send money", which is why we don't allow users to create threads asking for money.


Not to me but it is worth noting that to a pessimist this can translate to "Mods are more important than membrs lol fuck you". Just sayin....


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2017)

Favna said:


> Look don't get me wrong here, it's terrible this happened to ya Chary but... your government send out an evacuation order many days ago. It would be only fair to the community if you'd explain why in gods name you didn't evacuate and ensure safety of goods within the many days you had


Except the city of Houston _didn't_ issue evacuation orders until this morning. Nobody thought it'd get as bad as it is.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 28, 2017)

Favna said:


> Not to me but it is worth noting that to a pessimist this can translate to "Mods are more important than membrs lol fuck you". Just sayin....



This is why i will never buy their patreon, i just cant pay into their 'pot' when rules are made up as they go along.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 28, 2017)

@Chary , if I can, I will be sure to donate, and I wish you luck


----------



## suzsuzuki (Aug 28, 2017)

mech said:


> This is why i will never buy their patreon, i just cant pay into their 'pot' when rules are made up as they go along.


same here


----------



## Issac (Aug 28, 2017)

About "equal rights": 
That other person didn't ask to make that thread, and users begging from other users is against the rules (unless someone asks and we approve).
No one is stopping anyone from having a gofundme link in their signatures.

But in this case? It's staff "begging" in benefit for another staff member. A staff member who contributes with a lot to the community. 
If any member were allowed to beg, the place would be overflowing with those threads.


----------



## suzsuzuki (Aug 28, 2017)

Issac said:


> About "equal rights":
> That other person didn't ask to make that thread, and users begging from other users is against the rules (unless someone asks and we approve).
> No one is stopping anyone from having a gofundme link in their signatures.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree @Kafluke need to ask permission. but he made A LOT of contribution to this forum too, but I think it's better to discuss this on another thread.. Lets focus Chary's help


----------



## Favna (Aug 28, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except the city of Houston _didn't_ issue evacuation orders until this morning. Nobody thought it'd get as bad as it is.


If you live on the coast and specifically an area that is commonly in the path of hurricanes (which pass the USA every year!) then the government should've prepared for it ages ago but instead they are fighting over health care, extremists and mexicans. Perhaps Trump should build that wall across the coast to finally indefinitely protect those areas. Just look at The Netherlands who build (i think) the biggest delta dams ever after the huge north sea storm of '53. Not to mention that over 50 years ago we didn't have the building machines that we have these days.

There is simply no excuse for not being prepared because hurricanes pass by the USA in that approximate region every year. It doesn't matter if this is the first in god knows how many years that specifically affected Houston (if that's the case, I do not know. I do not bother with other countries much).

TLDR: Chary is not to blame. Not at all in fact. Like I said, it super sucks for her. USA gov should stop bitching about other crap and protect their own country instead.

also as a p.s., I remember back when Katrina hit New Orleans USA gov actually asked The Netherlands about delta works help in architecture but those plans never took off either.


----------



## migles (Aug 28, 2017)

Favna said:


> Not to me but it is worth noting that to a pessimist this can translate to "Mods are more important than membrs lol fuck you". Just sayin....


there is a point in that comment and i agree it's kinda fucked up...
however, chary is a verified fund raising..
everyone can claim "my mom is sick please send help" put a link to a random news article and scam others...
chary didn't ask, mods seen her situation and thought about doing something to help.
her situation is confirmed to be real and not a scam or anything like that... she is a trusted member and contributed a lot to this website...
that's why the rules where bent in this case..

but yeah, sadly in the real world this shit happens.. if i would need help and tried to fund raising for help me with something, there was almost no way to prove that money would go to the legitimate purpose...
the rules are to protect the users from being taken advantage off.. which prevents some folks from getting help.. but the world is like this...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

Already donated elsewhere.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> This is a different circumstance. Chary is not "begging" for money, she didn't even ask for this, the staff created this GoFundMe and this opportunity to donate and help a valued staff member get back on her feet after a major disaster basically uprooted her entire life.
> 
> Not to mention we can actually confirm this money will go to a legitimate cause. While I'm not saying that particular user is lying or anything, anyone can just up and claim "my family is in a bad way, please send money", which is why we don't allow users to create threads asking for money.


Still a double-standard however you slice it, you guys say it could be a con and in that case you guys could have verified it for its authenticity rather than shutting it down and pretending it doesn't exist.

Just not a good move on your part, fellas.


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 28, 2017)

Ignore the assholes Chary, I know that you didn't ask for this and it may be embarrassing but don't think for a second you aren't worth the support. You do so much for this site that the community WANTS to give back how we can.

I just donated £20 (even though I dunno how that translates into dollars). The gofundme didn't let me leave a note though.

Good luck Chary, we all care about you and will come together to ask...  TEMPCAST WHEN!?! HURRY UP!!!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 28, 2017)

Guys, can we PLEASE get back on-topic? Otherwise, a mod will need to lock this thread.


----------



## Favna (Aug 28, 2017)

Ericzander said:


> Ignore the assholes Chary, I know that you didn't ask for this and it may be embarrassing but don't think for a second you aren't worth the support. You do so much for this site that the community WANTS to give back how we can.
> 
> I just donated £20 (even though I dunno how that translates into dollars). The gofundme didn't let me leave a note though.
> 
> Good luck Chary, we all care about you and will come together to ask...  TEMPCAST WHEN!?! HURRY UP!!!




> Mods calling members assholes

Smooth af moves m8. Smooth af.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

Favna said:


> Look don't get me wrong here, it's terrible this happened to ya Chary but... your government send out an evacuation order many days ago. It would be only fair to the community if you'd explain why in gods name you didn't evacuate and ensure safety of goods within the many days you had. And you only have $30 and a phone of belongings left across your entire family (presumably at least with 2 parents)? Sorry but that sounds very unrealistic. I assume it means 30 in cash but that would imply you and your family do not have any bank account? Just what?
> 
> TLDR: Give information before expecting pity donations (because honestly that's what they are).
> 
> Again. I hope the best for you but until you give proper info about what happened I cannot show pity.


We weren't given the evacuation. Check the Mayor's twitter. There's an uproar. Houston was NEVER told to leave. We were told it was going to be okay. The forecast we were given was 2 inches in the house max. Which I planned for. I'm not expecting anything, either. I was fully unaware that the staff had planned this, and I woke up to see so much generosity and kindness from everyone here, unwarranted. 

You're accusing me of doing things when you're misinformed. I'm not saying it's unwise to be wary, but at least have all the facts in line. 

And if you oh so really need to know, my mother spend all of her money on paying rent for the destroyed ruins of my house, a day prior. My father is unemployed. I live paycheck to paycheck, so yeah, all I've got is $30. 

  

I'm not saying I should get special treatment. I don't want special treatment either. Posts begging for donations ARE usually shady in nature, (remember Xuphor) so I get why the rule exists. But still, I'm not going to turn down everyone's love and generosity.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 28, 2017)

@Chary
I will help you how i can. If you can come to Massachusetts then you and your family can stay with us and we will help provide meals. I know Massachusetts is quite far away from you, but at this very moment that is the best i can do. If you do decide to come, we have our public transit card that we can pay for your tickets either by bus or train, and we can give you clothing, blankets, and other things that we have here.

I wish you and your family the best. If i think of other ways i can help then i will let you know.


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 28, 2017)

Favna said:


> > Mods calling members assholes
> 
> Smooth af moves m8. Smooth af.


I'm not a mod. 

There's a time and place for everything, but not now.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> We weren't given the evacuation. Check the Mayor's twitter. There's an uproar. Houston was NEVER told to leave. We were told it was going to be okay. The forecast we were given was 2 inches in the house max. Which I planned for. I'm not expecting anything, either. I was fully unaware that the staff had planned this, and I woke up to see so much generosity and kindness from everyone here, unwarranted.
> 
> You're accusing me of doing things when you're misinformed. I'm not saying it's unwise to be wary, but at least have all the facts in line.
> 
> ...




No one is calling you out Chary, we care about you and your situation and want to help but members are just upset that there seems to be sets of rules for some people and other rules for other members.


----------



## Naendow (Aug 28, 2017)

She is (like many other people in Houston) in a really terrible situation. Even *if* she asked for the money, she really needs it right now. If anyone here does not understand this situation, then this person should think about how they'd want and need the support in a situation like this one. They also should just shut up and leave this thread. It won't hurt anyone and nobody is forced to even think about this topic.

We also shouldn't discuss about any rules here. That is the wrong place for this.


----------



## Favna (Aug 28, 2017)

Ericzander said:


> I'm not a mod.
> 
> There's a time and place for everything, but not now.


There is indeed a time and place for everything and this is not the time and place to be calling those who look up to you as someone who rose the ranks on this website "assholes"


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Aug 28, 2017)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 97040​
> Today we have setup a GoFundMe page for our beloved reporter @Chary.
> 
> Krista and her family have lost their entire home and all worldly possessions in the *floods caused by Hurricane Harvey*.
> ...



Unfortunately, I'm pretty strapped for cash at the moment, but I will share the link on social media to help out.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

Favna said:


> There is indeed a time and place for everything and this is not the time and place to be calling those who look up to you as someone who rose the ranks on this website "assholes"


Nor is it the time for "muh US govt politico problems" ...


----------



## Favna (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> Nor is it the time for "muh US govt politico problems" ...


I never claimed to be holy. I know I'm not.


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 28, 2017)

I seriously don't get the need to discuss the conflict of rules there either appears to be/is in this thread. This thread is about coming together to help a victim of a natural disaster, and you all are instead trying to be dicks about it.

There may be valid issues with the rule as is, and maybe it does need to be re-evaluated. I don't know. Either way, this isn't the place or time to discuss it.


----------



## Kafluke (Aug 28, 2017)

suzsuzuki said:


> Yes I agree @Kafluke need to ask permission. but he made A LOT of contribution to this forum too, but I think it's better to discuss this on another thread.. Lets focus Chary's help


It's okay. I know where I stand in the pecking order. Someone's house got flooded. We lost a human life. But I guess I didn't ask first. How dare i.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> We weren't given the evacuation. Check the Mayor's twitter. There's an uproar. Houston was NEVER told to leave. We were told it was going to be okay. The forecast we were given was 2 inches in the house max. Which I planned for. I'm not expecting anything, either. I was fully unaware that the staff had planned this, and I woke up to see so much generosity and kindness from everyone here, unwarranted.
> 
> You're accusing me of doing things when you're misinformed. I'm not saying it's unwise to be wary, but at least have all the facts in line.
> 
> ...


at least not everything is soaked


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 28, 2017)

GBAtemp has been a wonderful community that has helped me through the years in many ways even though I have in the past treated this place as my pissing grounds. I understand the rules about begging because they are for a good reason as many people would make things up just to beg for money and be scum bags. I feel when there is a true need that can be verified with a member that has a history of being on this site for a while and not someone that just created an account last week.

I recently was in a bind with our family pet. Either the mods didn't know that I had asked for help or they were gracious enough to look away when I posted my thread. I guess the main difference is I wasn't asking for handout, but instead I was asking for work and asking if anyone was interesting in purchasing some of my belongings. It wasn't until someone asked me to post a link to a crowd funding thing did I actually do so. Luckily in my case, I was given some work. I was doing what I could to help myself.

There is one thing that is true to people needing help, when you are trying to help yourself then people are more likely to help you as well. If you are broken down on the side of the road and just try to wave down a car for help then it could be quite some time before someone stops to help. But if when broken down you are actually doing what you can and pushing your vehicle down the road, many many more people will stop to help you. People need to see you trying to help yourself.

Although the above situation does not apply to Chary and her needs, I figured it might help explain why others whom have asked for help have had their threads closed.

The rule of not being allowed to "beg" should be reassessed as this community is great and can really come together to help those who are truly in need.


----------



## sp3off (Aug 28, 2017)

Well since I do not have a credit card I cannot do that much than saying that I'm sorry about your current situation. But what I do know, is that our Temp family is solid and we will always be there to help another. Especially when that person is a trusted and quality Temp reporter.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 28, 2017)

Kafluke said:


> It's okay. I know where I stand in the pecking order. Someone's house got flooded. We lost a human life. But I guess I didn't ask first. How dare i.


Please dont take this as me being a dick as I am trying not to be, I am only trying to make sense.

Chary and family have lost their home and belongings (essentially) and community support can keep their bad situation from going from bad to straight up hell and chaos where someones could lose their life without proper shelter, food, and medical treatment.

Now, I am saddened by your loss and I can not begin to understand how you all felt when that tragedy occurred, the only real difference that stand out to me is that in your case it was already too late to save the life of the little girl, but in Chary's case there is still the opportunity to help someone from dealing with what could turn into a tragedy.

Again, I am not trying to be a dick, just trying to maybe put some logical reasoning as to why the mods chose what they chose. I would certainly chose differently if I had it in my power.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 28, 2017)

i'm sorry, i wish i could donate : (


----------



## suzsuzuki (Aug 28, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Please dont take this as me being a dick as I am trying not to be, I am only trying to make sense.
> 
> Chary and family have lost their home and belongings (essentially) and community support can keep their bad situation from going from bad to straight up hell and chaos where someones could lose their life without proper shelter, food, and medical treatment.
> 
> ...



As I said before, I think we can not measure the suffering between people and choose who can receive donations or not. I understand your position, but's that's a matter for other thread...


----------



## SANIC (Aug 28, 2017)

I wish I could donate but no CC ;-; I'll still find a way to tho


----------



## SANIC (Aug 28, 2017)

I can feel the angst emanating from these bad comments


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2017)

Favna said:


> Not to me but it is worth noting that to a pessimist this can translate to "Mods are more important than membrs lol fuck you". Just sayin....


6 years ago before I was even remotely what one would consider a "popular member," Costello hired me onto Filetrip in order to help me get internet and get my life in order. I didn't ask for help, I didn't "beg" on the forums, I didn't even bring much attention to the situation I was in. Costello noticed that I needed help and reached out to me.
The Staff has helped members before, be it public or private, they have reached out to people who clearly needed help. But at the same time they can only do so much to help. Like what was said before, asking them is an option. Including a link in your signature is an option. There are options for users to get help on the Temp, but they can't allow another Xuphor to happen. It's unfortunate to say that some people do exploit the kindness of others and GBATemp doesn't want that to happen to their users. This isn't to say every case is a bad apple, which is why they are willing to work with people who are willing to work with them,


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 28, 2017)

What was the Xuphor situation?


----------



## Issac (Aug 28, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> What was the Xuphor situation?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/my-medical-condition-finally-got-the-best-of-me.350870/

part 2 and part 3 is linked at the very top of that post.

But let's not stray from the topic at hand.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 28, 2017)

I'll donate some. Please stay safe! I feel for you, I'm so lucky I'm where nothing ever happens. 
It's just insane how everything you take for granted can be taken away from you in just a moments notice.


----------



## Joom (Aug 28, 2017)

I wish I could help, but since I was in a terrible car accident yesterday I'm about to be up to my neck in medical bills. There's been entirely too much tragedy as of recent. :/


----------



## linuxares (Aug 28, 2017)

Wow Houston didn't warn about it? Then again, how the heck could that massive city even prepare their infrastructor for that amount of rain.

@Chary hows the situation at the moment? Are you guys alright?


----------



## SonyNintendoGamer1 (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm planning to go to houston next week to help with the relief efforts lmk if you need anything. 

Do you not have home insurance? It should cover everything.


----------



## loopsbee8 (Aug 28, 2017)

If I weren't such a poor pauper , I would donate. Best of luck, my friend, and stay classy as always!


----------



## Jonna (Aug 28, 2017)

Ignoring the negative posts and a couple negative users, I hope this becomes, at least, a stepping stone towards helping you get back to some sort of normalcy. It's going to be a while before we get to seeing some Chary posts up on the front page, but I'm confident we will see them return in no time with a strong person behind them.

With that being said, I will not be able to donate until Friday (pay day time), but then I shall. I'm also willing to help out replacing items that were lost. I have family living in Tennessee (I'm in Canada) that can help with mailing items out to you when you've gotten your living situation secure.

All the best to you, and keep us updated as convenient as possible for you!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2017)

On topic, I don't have anything to donate as of this moment. But I can see if I can spare anything in the future. 
So I will just continue to share this thread. I am part of several groups with less active Tempers that might be able to help or at least spread awareness.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Wow Houston didn't warn about it? Then again, how the heck could that massive city even prepare their infrastructor for that amount of rain.
> 
> @Chary hows the situation at the moment? Are you guys alright?


There's zero hotels open. I can't get anywhere. Lost my reservation cuz I couldn't get there in time. The roads were clear up north and then it started raining big time again. They had to close the shelter because Houston govt wouldn't confirm it as a shelter-in-place. They were going to take us to the George R Brown, but we'd have to give up our pets to Barc and leave them. And I didn't want to do that. Sitting outside under an awning. I'm looking st the front of my house, and there's trash everywhere washed up. Water levels went down at my house, but  the door is slick shut with mud and water inside. I could break a window but I'd rather not go inside that mess. I want to just rest somewhere. I have a place to go, I just need to get there...but all roads are closed.


----------



## Joom (Aug 28, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Wow Houston didn't warn about it? Then again, how the heck could that massive city even prepare their infrastructor for that amount of rain.


I think only a handful of cities had mandatory evacuations, but meteorologists were already predicting that it'd become a category 4 storm before it hit land. There's not much anyone can do about that regardless.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 28, 2017)

we all should share on twitter facebook and such, so more people can see and donate


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

@linuxares we were warned for about 2 inches water inside at most. Or, if the news was to be trusted, that it'd miss my side of town. But we were told to stand in and not evacuate...which has lead to people dying and being stuck.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> There's zero hotels open. I can't get anywhere. Lost my reservation cuz I couldn't get there in time. The roads were clear up north and then it started raining big time again. They had to close the shelter because Houston govt wouldn't confirm it as a shelter-in-place. They were going to take us to the George R Brown, but we'd have to give up our pets to Barc and leave them. And I didn't want to do that. Sitting outside under an awning. I'm looking st the front of my house, and there's trash everywhere washed up. Water levels went down at my house, but  the door is slick shut with mud and water inside. I could break a window but I'd rather not go inside that mess. I want to just rest somewhere. I have a place to go, I just need to get there...but all roads are closed.


Sounds rought! Is it possible to walk there somehow? I'm not saying it's easy since I don't know how it looks at you right now. Are you alone or are you with your family?

Is their anyone in the Houstion Area you know that might have a huge car that could go through water?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

Joom said:


> I think only a handful of cities had mandatory evacuations, but meteorologists were already predicting that it'd become a category 4 storm before it hit land. There's not much anyone can do about that regardless.


When the wolf getting nearer then it's usually a good idea to be prepared in the event of an emergency exit. I've stopped caring about video games and sold my somewhat bigish collection because when shit gets out of control I'd just have to leave it behind anyway.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> There's zero hotels open. I can't get anywhere. Lost my reservation cuz I couldn't get there in time. The roads were clear up north and then it started raining big time again. They had to close the shelter because Houston govt wouldn't confirm it as a shelter-in-place. They were going to take us to the George R Brown, but we'd have to give up our pets to Barc and leave them. And I didn't want to do that. Sitting outside under an awning. I'm looking st the front of my house, and there's trash everywhere washed up. Water levels went down at my house, but  the door is slick shut with mud and water inside. I could break a window but I'd rather not go inside that mess. I want to just rest somewhere. I have a place to go, I just need to get there...but all roads are closed.


Be careful, the weather up here predicted another 5in of rain heading your way. I know it doesn't sound like a lot, but it's worth keeping an eye on.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## TesseractStorm (Aug 28, 2017)

Wishing I had the funds to donate.  Will see what I can manage next payday.

For those who brought up evacuation orders, not only was there none this time, but back in 2005 when Hurricane Rita was coming toward Houston, they did issue an evacuation order. Over 100 people died in the multi-day long traffic jam that resulted. Hindsight is always 20/20. It's not so easy to determine the best course of action in advance of something like this.


----------



## VashTS (Aug 28, 2017)

sorry to hear about this. my neighborhood recently flooded (http://www.pressconnects.com/story/...stal-50-people-evacuated-overnight/503876001/) luckily my home did not but being awoken at 2am after just getting to sleep by a screaming fireman was not a pleasant experience. My neighbors down the lower end of the road did get it bad though, the entire home was covered, across the street they had about 6 feet of water in their back yard. 

best advice i can give you is if this happened once, it will happen again so make a proper choice after this event. it might be X # of years later but beware and use this lesson and move on. since you survived, you will make it, thats for sure


----------



## Joom (Aug 28, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Be careful, the weather up here predicted another 5in of rain heading your way. I know it doesn't sound like a lot, but it's worth keeping an eye on.
> Please keep us posted.


5 inches is guaranteed flooding. That's like a month's worth of rain.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

Update: had to give my dog to BARC, which is a good animal rescue team, as a big truck was willing to drive us to the shelter. But no pets allowed. I'll have to collect my dog after this is all over, hopefully in a day or two...

Sad to see my puppy go, but he's probably in safer hands than anyone else. Next step is to get somewhere to stay after this shelter (there's gonna be thousands there...)...I really don't like going without him. Don't see why pets are so unallowed...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> Update: had to give my dog to BARC, which is a good animal rescue team, as a big truck was willing to drive us to the shelter. But no pets allowed. I'll have to collect my dog after this is all over, hopefully in a day or two...
> 
> Sad to see my puppy go, but he's probably in safer hands than anyone else. Next step is to get somewhere to stay after this shelter (there's gonna be thousands there...)...I really don't like going without him. Don't see why pets are so unallowed...


Some owners don't take the proper measures to make sure their pets are vaccinated and all that so they're taking the measures needed as such.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> Update: had to give my dog to BARC, which is a good animal rescue team, as a big truck was willing to drive us to the shelter. But no pets allowed. I'll have to collect my dog after this is all over, hopefully in a day or two...
> 
> Sad to see my puppy go, but he's probably in safer hands than anyone else. Next step is to get somewhere to stay after this shelter (there's gonna be thousands there...)...I really don't like going without him. Don't see why pets are so unallowed...


don't worry chary, soon you will see your pets again


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 28, 2017)

I'll donate as soon as possible. It may not be much, but I want to do all I can to help you, @Chary!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 28, 2017)

I donated. I hope this little contribution among many other generous donations will help you and your family.


----------



## cearp (Aug 28, 2017)

I never really interacted with you Chary but it's really sad that one of community is in trouble, of course, sad for all involved by this weather. 
I just made a little donation (via paypal, thanks Shaun) - and seeing DeadlyFoez's offer, that is so kind. 

If people want to help you out but they don't have $, maybe if someone has like an old 3ds lying around to send you when you have somewhere more permanent to stay, that would be cool. 

I hope you see your dog again soon!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

cearp said:


> If people want to help you out but they don't have $, maybe if someone has like an old 3ds lying around to send you when you have somewhere more permanent to stay, that would be cool.


Probably wiser to pawn it and then send w/e money made of that to Char.


----------



## Lumince (Aug 28, 2017)

@Chary I wish I could donate now, but payday is thursday and bills are coming up... I'll contribute whatever I can to help out. Stay safe!!!


----------



## Flame (Aug 28, 2017)

soon as my paycheck/money kicks in you're in my thoughts @Chary and you get help from me promise.

keep safe beautiful and remember your GBAtemp family is with you at all times.

and don't let your charmander fire go out in this dark time for you.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Aug 28, 2017)

I wish I could donate, but all I have in terms of disposable income I can access freely (as in do online transactions with since my parents manage my bank account) is about a dollar in bitcoin. If you want that dollar, I can give it to you if you have a bitcoin address.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 28, 2017)

@Chary is there any public transportation running in you area?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 28, 2017)

Not being given a warning is unfair and after that losing what you had seems unimaginable.  Not just "things", but there's sentimental value and shock to be considered, for everybody caught out by the hurricane.

Wishing all the best to you Chary, and all other victims.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> @Chary is there any public transportation running in you area?


A guy in A pickup truck is taking me to George r brown. Got transferred to a school bus. Am currently seeing scenic view of the whole city underwater pretty much.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> A guy in A pickup truck is taking me to George r brown. Got transferred to a school bus. Am currently seeing scenic view of the whole city underwater pretty much.


Oh damn. Thats sketchy. Keep yourself safe. Scum bags love to take advantage of people when they are in need. I hope you have someone to help watch over you and keep you safe.

Please keep updating us so we all know you are safe. I hope someone here on gbatemp has a direct way of contacting you in an emergency. 

And hell, dont be afraid to show us some pictures.


----------



## N1N (Aug 28, 2017)

Is it just me or are you guys breaking your own rules


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2017)

N1N said:


> Is it just me or are you guys breaking your own rules


Shh...
This is fine


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 28, 2017)

N1N said:


> Is it just me or are you guys breaking your own rules



It's just you.


----------



## Olmectron (Aug 28, 2017)

N1N said:


> Is it just me or are you guys breaking your own rules



I just went to read the https://gbatemp.net/help/terms again, and I didn't see anything they are breaking.

If you talk about the Advertising & Requests section, it talks about promoting your own webpage or something commercial. And about begging in the forums... This is not begging. This is simply asking for donations gently. There's a lot of difference between those two; if begging, you see a user going from thread to thread asking people to do something (visit their page, talk to them, help them, anything); when simply asking politely without harassing people, there's nothing wrong,


----------



## sp3off (Aug 28, 2017)

Just saw the donation page, and I got very happy, just to see how kind you are people. Keep it up !


----------



## T-hug (Aug 28, 2017)

This isn't begging, we want to help someone out that is in a living disaster most of us will hopefully never have to deal with.
As I live in another country there isn't much I can do but GoFundMe allows us to TRY and help in some small way.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 28, 2017)

N1N said:


> Is it just me or are you guys breaking your own rules



This popped up before, but no it actually isn't. The rules actually specifically state members, and this is an admin run and sponsored fundraiser. The owners of the site can honestly do whatever the hell they please in general, but that specific wording does leave them perfectly in the clear by their own rules.

In general the rule exists to stop people begging for things or setting up stupid gonfundmes filling up the forum. It is actually possible to speak with admins/upper mods and have such a thing approved, and has been done in the past i'm quite sure.

I could nitpick about 10 other things but that's all I really need to say.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

T-hug said:


> This isn't begging, we want to help someone out that is in a living disaster most of us will hopefully never have to deal with.
> As I live in another country there isn't much I can do but GoFundMe allows us to TRY and help in some small way.


Begger: Please give me some money
Charity: Please donate some money

There isn't much difference between the two but what's happening is that GBATemp's staff are allowing it because it's done by the staff itself.


----------



## raphamotta (Aug 28, 2017)

N1N said:


> Is it just me or are you guys breaking your own rules





Olmectron said:


> I just went to read the https://gbatemp.net/help/terms again, and I didn't see anything they are breaking.
> 
> If you talk about the Advertising & Requests section, it talks about promoting your own webpage or something commercial. And about begging in the forums... This is not begging. This is simply asking for donations gently. There's a lot of difference between those two; if begging, you see a user going from thread to thread asking people to do something (visit their page, talk to them, help them, anything); when simply asking politely without harassing people, there's nothing wrong,



Well I remember some thread from user @Kafluke asking for donation for a funeral and being closed, not much different from this thread I believe. I really think the rules needs to be rewritten to avoid this kind of situation.

BTW Chary hope you'll be fine!


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 28, 2017)

i don't think this is the time or the place to be discussing the rules.

If anyone is unclear about the rules then create a thread, I'm sure a staff member will be pleased to clarify.

Chary has enough to deal with without this constant bickering.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

EyeZ said:


> i don't think this is the time or the place to be discussing the rules.
> 
> If anyone is unclear about the rules then create a thread, I'm sure a staff member will be pleased to clarify.
> 
> Chary has enough to deal with without this constant bickering.


You have a point but the staff should not be bending the rules for their own liking.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You have a point but the staff should not be bending the rules for their own liking.


Lets just stop discussing the rules
This isnt a thread about rules


----------



## Coto (Aug 28, 2017)

Infuriating. my support goes towards @Chary and I hope to help you as much as possible. Keep strong girl!


----------



## Naendow (Aug 28, 2017)

I'd even say that the thread should get locked. This isn't the first discussion of some disrespectful idiots about this and that won't be the last one.
It is so sad that people won't show some compassion even in a situation like this. They don't even have the idea to create another thread for it.

But that's how our society is these days. They're only lucky if they have some bs to talk about.


----------



## Olmectron (Aug 28, 2017)

raphamotta said:


> Well I remember some thread from user @Kafluke asking for donation for a funeral and being closed, not much different from this thread I believe. I really think the rules needs to be rewritten to avoid this kind of situation.
> 
> BTW Chary hope you'll be fine!


Well, yep. You're right. Here's the thread you talked about: https://gbatemp.net/threads/family-in-need-please-help.477847/

----------

I don't want to dirt this thread. I just answered to someone who was saying this was against the forum rules (as in 'begging', which is explained here https://gbatemp.net/help/terms), while I said this was different to that, as it was more a polite asking for donations.

I'm okay with everyone saying this is no place for arguing.

My prayers go to Chary and all her family.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 28, 2017)

i will give all that i can


----------



## drenal (Aug 28, 2017)

I can't give anything  hope it all works out for you


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> I can't give anything  hope it all works out for you


Things will take a while to work out.



And there's some people looting stores rather than help those in need.


----------



## Slattz (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't want to be rude but surely there's other members here that also need financial help in a time like this?

Anyways, I don't have any money atm but I wish you all the best @Chary, hopefully things will turn out alright.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 28, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> i will give all that i can


We are expecting your soul, your dog, and your first born child. 
Lol.


----------



## NicoAICP (Aug 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Things will take a while to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's some people looting stores rather than help those in need.



The store looters are assholes.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> The store looters are assholes.


Besides looting stores there's also reports of assaulting homes and to add to that, those who did took photos of their "rewards".


----------



## NicoAICP (Aug 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Besides looting stores there's also reports of assaulting homes and to add to that, those who did took photos of their "rewards".


Such people should burn in hell


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

https://pasteboard.co/GHLUiXi.jpg

At the George R Brown now. There's thousands of people, they say. This pic is just a corner of the room. So many are without homes now. This is pretty much houstons version of hurricane Katrina.


----------



## sp3off (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> https://pasteboard.co/GHLUiXi.jpg
> 
> At the George R Brown now. There's thousands of people, they say. This pic is just a corner of the room. So many are without homes now. This is pretty much houstons version of hurricane Katrina.



Happy that you are in a safe place now.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 28, 2017)

Why does no one think to raid banks? Vaults run on timers and cash money isn't easily destroyed You know they just wrote it all off for insurance.


----------



## Olmectron (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> https://pasteboard.co/GHLUiXi.jpg
> 
> At the George R Brown now. There's thousands of people, they say. This pic is just a corner of the room. So many are without homes now. This is pretty much houstons version of hurricane Katrina.


This just feels wrong.

I really hope the government helps in some way. Not everyone will have insurances nor more family in other places for helping them.

I hope more people internationally gets to help.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Why does no one think to raid banks? Vaults run on timers and cash money isn't easily destroyed You know they just wrote it all off for insurance.


It's probably well guarded with security guards and their Johns.


----------



## sp3off (Aug 28, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> This just feels wrong. I hope more people internationally gets to help.



Pretty sure that France will give some help, since they the two countries are strongly together since they 4th of July.

Or maybe the UN...


----------



## NicoAICP (Aug 28, 2017)

the people who are looting homes and stores are some scumbags who steal stuff from people, which are trying to survive


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> nor more family in other places for helping them.


Even so, travelling as far as possible is a possibility. Many didn't think of doing it because the police told them it wouldn't be necessary.

When the police or someone from the govt tells you not to leave or that it's safe, think twice about that.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> https://pasteboard.co/GHLUiXi.jpg
> 
> At the George R Brown now. There's thousands of people, they say. This pic is just a corner of the room. So many are without homes now. This is pretty much houstons version of hurricane Katrina.


Thank you for the update. Watch your back and your belongings. At times like this people will completely disregard you and steal your shit, rob you, or rape you. Please be careful.

One thing that i was always told is when in a shitty situation you should go and find the biggest mother fucker in the room and pumble him so you can show dominance and so no one else messes with you. 

Oh, wait. Thats for prison. Scratch that.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 28, 2017)

Bruh..


----------



## whateverg1012 (Aug 28, 2017)

Got friends in Houston going through the same thing, their area thankfully avoided being flooded tho. Wish you the best.


----------



## sp3off (Aug 28, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Thank you for the update. Watch your back and your belongings. At times like this people will completely disregard you and steal your shit, rob you, or rape you. Please be careful.
> 
> One thing that i was always told is when in a shitty situation you should go and find the biggest mother fucker in the room and pumble him so you can show dominance and so no one else messes with you.
> 
> Oh, wait. Thats for prison. Scratch that.



Steal, okay... rob, possible yeah... but rape ? Who would rape people when they just came off a disaster ? like "dis is the great time to f***" I was lost.

What I hope is that @Chary will have a "life return to normal"

EDIT: Whoops, might be a little harsh there. But yeah, that's weird.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

whateverg1012 said:


> Got friends in Houston going through the same thing, their area thankfully avoided being flooded tho. Wish you the best.


Yup. Gracefully it wasn't hit but I've read folks who are blocked by floods and without boats they can't leave.



sp3off said:


> Steal, okay... rob, possible yeah... but rape ? Who would rape people when they just came off a disaster ? like "dis is the great time to f***" I was lost.


France, Italy, Germany and Sweden weren't hit by a natural disaster but they are at the brink of destruction and rapes happen there daily.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

My 6'4 angry Iranian father is guarding all the bags hahaha.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Yup. Gracefully it wasn't hit but I've read folks who are blocked by floods and without boats they can't leave.
> 
> 
> France, Italy, Germany and Sweden weren't hit by a natural disaster but they are at the brink of destruction and rapes happen there daily.


Thats the fault of what is causing their disaster


----------



## sp3off (Aug 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> France, Italy, Germany and Sweden weren't hit by a natural disaster but they are at the brink of destruction and rapes happen there daily.



I'm aware about that, yeah. But was talking about the post I quoted, when he thought that rape could occur on a place when people are rescued.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 28, 2017)

Yay, you're still alive. I didn't doubt for a moment.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

sp3off said:


> I'm aware about that, yeah. But was talking about the post I quoted, when he thought that rape could occur on a place when people are rescued.


A closed place like that is more likely that someone may get raped and the victim is silenced. Women need to be careful in those places and men as well. A lot of sick bastards everywhere.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WeedZ said:


> Thats the fault of what is causing their disaster


May the lights go out so that people can finally wake up.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2017)

Well I hope your okay along with everyone else there, I know some of my relatives are there too. 


just blew you away, eh?


I hope everyone is okay, and that it blows over soon.


----------



## NicoAICP (Aug 28, 2017)

In germany some people (mostly right people) are saying all immigrants are bad. there were a few raping cases by rescued people


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

I think I just secured a hotel!!! Might have a bed for the night!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> I think I just secured a hotel!!! Might have a bed for the night!


Don't forget to take the toilet paper before you checkout.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

What's happening in Texas is pretty terrible but let's not forget that there's also other people in need, whether that's US or some other country. My country's govt is so retarded that they refuse to acknowledge the constant wildfires as domestic terrorism. What's worse, they've decided to gear their concerns about some books of boys and girls.

An example.


----------



## sp3off (Aug 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What's happening in Texas is pretty terrible but let's not forget that there's also other people in need, whether that's US or some other country. My country's govt is so retarded that they refuse to acknowledge the constant wildfires as domestic terrorism. What's worse, they've decided to gear their concerns about some books of boys and girls.
> 
> An example. <snip>



Yep I do remember that event. When I was using my IPTV trial I tuned into Antena 3 and they talked about that thing. Seriously ? Sorry to say that but I think your govt. is corrupted (no offense)


----------



## MajinCubyan (Aug 28, 2017)

Love ya, Chary! I know its hard and will take some time, but you will get your life back in order. Thankfully you have a community and friends that care about you and will do what we can to help. I got your back yo!


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

I walked about a mile in the storm. I have a hotel. It was kind of sketchy, and the winds were kinda scary. I got blown over but I'm at a hotel. Neighbor called to tell me the water is coming in houses again on my street. I don't care though. I'm safe, have a room booked, and they ALLOW PETS FOR FREE! Gonna get my Dog back if possible tomorrow via my uncle.


----------



## sp3off (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> I walked about a mile in the storm. I have a hotel. It was kind of sketchy, and the winds were kinda scary. I got blown over but I'm at a hotel. Neighbor called to tell me the water is coming in houses again on my street. I don't care though. I'm safe, have a room booked, and they ALLOW PETS FOR FREE! Gonna get my Dog back if possible tomorrow via my uncle.



Good news ! Stay safe, I'm out. (afk i wanna say)


----------



## NicoAICP (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> I walked about a mile in the storm. I have a hotel. It was kind of sketchy, and the winds were kinda scary. I got blown over but I'm at a hotel. Neighbor called to tell me the water is coming in houses again on my street. I don't care though. I'm safe, have a room booked, and they ALLOW PETS FOR FREE! Gonna get my Dog back if possible tomorrow via my uncle.


That's some really good news that they allow pets for free and that you got a place too sleep. Hopefully it all ends soon and your live gets normal again


----------



## frogboy (Aug 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What's happening in Texas is pretty terrible but let's not forget that there's also other people


don't think that's what this thread is about


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> Sad to see my puppy go, but he's probably in safer hands than anyone else. Next step is to get somewhere to stay after this shelter (there's gonna be thousands there...)...I really don't like going without him. Don't see why pets are so unallowed...


Generally the pets are under alot of stress, they don't want the pet biting someone, maybe kids try to pet it or something and the animal gets scared or reliving its self on the floor in the building which causes sanitary problems.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2017)

Dammit, I stupidly spent the remainder of my PayPal money on donating to a Twitch streamer a while back...
I shared this on Facebook though, hopefully one of the people I'm friends with will donate.


----------



## proflayton123 (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear this


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

My dad is the happiest one of all to be in this hotel. He saw they had a little free snack center, and came back with 10 bags of chips and candy. He's so excited! 

It's really nice to be able to just finally relax honestly. My dad keeps piling up chip bags and I'm laughing, and it feels _normal. _


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 28, 2017)

sp3off said:


> I'm aware about that, yeah. But was talking about the post I quoted, when he thought that rape could occur on a place when people are rescued.


That is an honest and true reality. Just look at the refugees running from their war torn country and they are given so much by these countries that take them in but they still are raping people.

Just a google search of "hurricane katrina rape statistics" crops up a shocking level of results the specify a scary amount of rapes that occurred. People are really fucked in the head.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> My dad is the happiest one of all to be in this hotel. He saw they had a little free snack center, and came back with 10 bags of chips and candy. He's so excited!
> 
> It's really nice to be able to just finally relax honestly. My dad keeps piling up chip bags and I'm laughing, and it feels _normal. _


Good. I was concerned that you might be traveling alone but i was too afraid to ask.


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 28, 2017)

Sent a little bit to Shaunj66 through paypal. It's in Canadian Shekklebuxx0rz™ so less than I would have liked but have some coffee or somethin' on me. Hope things get back to more normal with the quickness, Chary.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2017)

I gave some money, Much as I could, Stay safe.
they said its gonna get worse before it gets better :T


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

frogboy said:


> don't think that's what this thread is about


I know, it's to donate money to someone else in need but in this case it's specifically to someone. Other non-staff GBATemp users have done it and they had their threads locked.


----------



## Anonymous42456 (Aug 28, 2017)

Sad news...


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 28, 2017)

Wow, so many Paypal donations, I have loads to sift through, but will get around to matching them all soon but may have to bulk some together...


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> France, Italy, Germany and Sweden weren't hit by a natural disaster but they are at the brink of destruction and rapes happen there daily.


Could you please stop saying utter bullshit? Thanks.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

Flame said:


> you are a bitch. everything that you say is vile. the hate in you is real.
> 
> cant you tell the difference between a staff, a *person* who has given months, years of her life to this website over some random bots who beg for money.
> 
> are you know the guy who think we should kill all non-white christians?


That's quite some nonsense. I called out the GBATemp staff for its double-standards and I'm now the one who's filled with hate.. yeah right.

The rest I don't know what you're on about, maybe you're on drugs. I dunno.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



StarTrekVoyager said:


> Could you please stop saying utter bullshit? Thanks.


You think it's bullshit?

This was posted just 4hrs ago: https://twitter.com/EngageTheRebels/status/902190984343191552


----------



## linuxares (Aug 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That's quite some nonsense. I called out the GBATemp staff for its double-standards and I'm now the one who's filled with hate.. yeah right.
> 
> The rest I don't know what you're on about, maybe you're on drugs. I dunno.
> 
> ...


Please this thread is nore the time or the place to disguse this. I know WHY that anti-begging rule exist. The last time it was a massive shitshow...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Please this thread is nore the time or the place to disguse this. I know WHY that anti-begging rule exist. The last time it was a massive shitshow...


Yes, but throwing it under the rug doesn't help either. Chary is definitely going to get help from the begging/donations done here.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Yes, but throwing it under the rug doesn't help either. Chary is definitely going to get help from the begging/donations done here.


Then start another thread then ffs... If people donate to her for this cause, it's up to them.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 28, 2017)

@Saiyan Lusitano @Flame 
All of you, CUT IT OUT. Have some respect, will you? Make another thread if you must, *this is not the place*.


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 28, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Wow, so many Paypal donations, I have loads to sift through, but will get around to matching them all soon but may have to bulk some together...


Gotta be honest, I was just too lazy to math CDN to GBP. Sorry about the extra work.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 28, 2017)

Stop fighting about religion or racial origin. that's not this thread's subject.
no dignity or respect at all ? some people are already fighting for their lives and wonder what tomorrow will be for them.
let's keep this thread for people who care and want to help. if you don't want or don't care, just go read another thread or create your own.
Thank you.

edit:
and please, you think rules are not the same for users and staff, and you are not happy, and you can think what you want or cry, and you see everyone juggling with words to find a good answer in hope you'll accept and agree pacifically.
Personally, I don't care. You think rules don't apply to staff ? good, think what you want. That thread is here, "because we are staff" and yeah, because of that it's still open and not closed.
not happy ? live with it.
think we are tyrants ? don't care.

grow up or find a place you like and is fair to you. (Life is not, see Chary's current situation)


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 28, 2017)

Back on topic now guys, please.


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm just gonna repost my same message from above since this is still a discussion for some reason



astronautlevel said:


> I seriously don't get the need to discuss the conflict of rules there either appears to be/is in this thread. This thread is about coming together to help a victim of a natural disaster, and you all are instead trying to be dicks about it.
> 
> There may be valid issues with the rule as is, and maybe it does need to be re-evaluated. I don't know. Either way, this isn't the place or time to discuss it.



I'm also going to add on that this isn't the thread or place for personal topics; take those elsewhere, you're being insensitive.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm always tight at the end of the month but i will donate on the 1st when


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 28, 2017)

you guys should learn how to ignore those kids....
click in their profile and click in "ignore" BOM you won't see their comments UuU


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 28, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> you guys should learn how to ignore those kids....
> click in their profile and click in "ignore" BOM you won't see their comments UuU


Doesn't work when something they post shows up as news in the front page.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 28, 2017)

Anfroid said:


> Doesn't work when something they post shows up as news in the front page.


so just ignore them, like you would do with a reall annoying kid


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 28, 2017)

I never have ad block on this website, so I hope I am helping.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey. Hey hey. On actual topic. 

There's another flash flood, and they're evacuating people south of the dams. I finally get to see news on the TV and my town was on helicopter cam, looking like a lake. The hotel is amazing, the bed would probably feel stiff normally, but it feels like a cloud. 

I'm watching the shelter I was just at, on another channel, and I'm so glad I didn't stay. People are freaking out there, and it looks kinda scary. 

I'm really excited to go get my dog tomorrow, I can't wait! My parents are also doing well, it's just so good to relax. 

Thank you again, to everyone here. I'll never have words enough for my gratitude. <3


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 28, 2017)

i hope everything is alright chary ^^


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Aug 28, 2017)

Holy shit. I am so sorry. I wish I had some cash to spare, but I can't. I hope everyone else can help, and I hope you will be able to recover from this.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> Hey. Hey hey. On actual topic.
> 
> There's another flash flood, and they're evacuating people south of the dams. I finally get to see news on the TV and my town was on helicopter cam, looking like a lake. The hotel is amazing, the bed would probably feel stiff normally, but it feels like a cloud.
> 
> ...


I am extremely happy to hear you got to a safer place. I was quite worried when I heard there was more rain heading your way this morning.
Hey, please get some rest and don't let the Temp bother you too much. You deserve a break and I am bit worried that you haven't gotten much in form comfortable sleep.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> Hey. Hey hey. On actual topic.
> 
> There's another flash flood, and they're evacuating people south of the dams. I finally get to see news on the TV and my town was on helicopter cam, looking like a lake. The hotel is amazing, the bed would probably feel stiff normally, but it feels like a cloud.
> 
> ...


Heh, a well-deserved rest 
I think I would sleep and not wake up for a week if I were you.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am extremely happy to hear you got to a safer place. I was quite worried when I heard there was more rain heading your way this morning.
> Hey, please get some rest and don't let the Temp bother you too much. You deserve a break and I am bit worried that you haven't gotten much in form comfortable sleep.


Thanks <3 I can't wait to sleep on a bed now. Was calling all family and letting everyone know the flood news for today. 

Gonna wake up early tomorrow and get dog, drive over to house, and check damages, and then just crash for a day probably.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2017)

Spoiler: Huh






Saiyan Lusitano said:


> . Other non-staff GBATemp users have done it and they had their threads locked.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/meet-nikki.481698/
huh, does'nt look locked to me?
I just wanted to point that out.




Also
Im glad you all are okay, and do we have any other members in houston?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> Thanks <3 I can't wait to sleep on a bed now. Was calling all family and letting everyone know the flood news for today.
> 
> Gonna wake up early tomorrow and get dog, drive over to house, and check damages, and then just crash for a day probably.


The rest of your family holding up alright? I went and looked up the expectations to this storm, but it looks like it should be clearing up and also looks like my location is going to be getting a bit of heavy rain by Saturday. Which is fine, been a bit too dry up here for my liking.
Also I didn't mention this before, but super happy to hear your dog is ok and in good hands for the time being. Was it a two story home or one?


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Aug 28, 2017)

Donated 5.00 GBP, I hope this will help a bit, I'm truly sorry for you, and I hope you'll get better soon, cheers!!


----------



## MeAndHax (Aug 28, 2017)

Imagine you go back to your house and see your snes swimming on the water

You plug it in

It works


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The rest of your family holding up alright? I went and looked up the expectations to this storm, but it looks like it should be clearing up and also looks like my location is going to be getting a bit of heavy rain by Saturday. Which is fine, been a bit too dry up here for my liking.
> Also I didn't mention this before, but super happy to hear your dog is ok and in good hands for the time being. Was it a two story home or one?


My dad piled up a dozen chip bags in glee and fell asleep. My mom has been having some bouts with crying, but it is a rough event to deal with. Otherwise, she's okay. My uncle and step-grandmother are further north than me, and water almost got into their houses. 

If the storm remnant passes you by, be sure to glare at it for me! (From inside of course!)

My home was a one story, which is why there was no way to get to higher ground, and why it was so panic ridden when the water got so high. The only person I know with a two story house is my neighbor, who wasn't even there for the storm.


----------



## Gazolla Rafael (Aug 28, 2017)

I'll share on every group that i'm in.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> My dad piled up a dozen chip bags in glee and fell asleep. My mom has been having some bouts with crying, but it is a rough event to deal with. Otherwise, she's okay. My uncle and step-grandmother are further north than me, and water almost got into their houses.
> 
> If the storm remnant passes you by, be sure to glare at it for me! (From inside of course!)
> 
> My home was a one story, which is why there was no way to get to higher ground, and why it was so panic ridden when the water got so high. The only person I know with a two story house is my neighbor, who wasn't even there for the storm.


Well at least someone is getting some sleep, but I am pretty sure he needed that moment of glee and rest. Having something like this happen to a one story is going to be rough on anyone, but at least she's physically ok. Damn that is some rough shit, but at least it weakened the more it went in land.
Don't worry about me. I live on top of a hill that happens to be on top of another hill. Plus if it hits around the estimated days, it will be on my nights off. So I won't be going out anyways.
I hope something can be recovered, but at least you all are safe.
If it's not too much and when you get the chance, you should share some pictures of the aftermath after the water clears out. I think it will help give some perspective of just how serious this storm was.


----------



## aerios169 (Aug 28, 2017)

Mexico is with him, I will send a bit of money


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2017)

aerios169 said:


> Mexico is with *him*, I will send a bit of money


:thinking:


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 28, 2017)

aerios169 said:


> Mexico is with him, I will send a bit of money





DeoNaught said:


> :thinking:



:thinkingreallyhardbecausewat:


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

In terms of photos, I took a few. I'm on a data plan so I'm gonna upload just a handful right now. 

Before: 

After:  

It overtook the wastepaper basket by the end, but the water was too high to get a picture of by then. 

 

This was the last I saw of my living room, before I got up to higher ground in my den. By then, I didn't actually take pictures, because my phone was dead. Also was focusing on not falling into the chest high murk water. 

But yeah, I'll be sure to take pictures of everything when I walk in...or at least what I can handle.


----------



## draxoon (Aug 28, 2017)

Sent you some money via PayPal and I hope you'll be alright .


----------



## sp3off (Aug 29, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> That is an honest and true reality. Just look at the refugees running from their war torn country and they are given so much by these countries that take them in but they still are raping people.
> 
> Just a google search of "hurricane katrina rape statistics" crops up a shocking level of results the specify a scary amount of rapes that occurred. People are really fucked in the head.
> 
> ...



Oh wow, that's kinda shocking... Thanks for letting me know about how the people in this world is getting nuts.


----------



## SaiTheOHaireDeliveryGuy (Aug 29, 2017)

@Chary hope everything turns for the better for you. I'm glad so many are able to generously pitch in to help, I would do the same if I had more than $17 to last me the rest of the week, ha.
I know what you're going through to a degree, as I lost my home due to Hurricane Matthew. Prayers sent your way.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 29, 2017)

Fuck! That's really horrible. I really hope that they're okay and get shelter. Maybe throw in a laptop just so they at least have one thing to chat on, google how to live or even just entertainment. But I hope they do that when it won't affect them like in a state like this. I hope others who are in the same shoes as Chary are okay and have a shelter. Kinda makes you think how everyone is across the world.


----------



## aea (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh Jesus, that's terrible. That reminds me when in 1998 hurricane George destroyed my country. My house almost literally fly with us inside because of the powerful wind, but dad sent mom and my sisters to shelter in the closet while we both keept the main door closed, exposed to be stabbed like kebabs if a log traspassed the door (like the 4"x4" one that I saw sunk in the yard the next day). Fortunately God helped us and we were all fine, but scarcity/speculation of goods prices and the lack of electricity made our lives a little hard for a couple of weeks  and if you add the fact that I was living in a batey (sugar worker's town) by that time, wich was not cool per se, think of a batey without electricity for weeks.
 Tonight I cannot contribute with this cause, but tomorrow definitely I'll help this temper pal because as a survivor I know how it feels to be in that [email protected] best of lucks and keep calm, it gonna be all fine.


----------



## Yil (Aug 29, 2017)

Already sent. Good luck with insurance.
By the way wii looks a lot cooler when looking from the bottom.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 29, 2017)

Is that a wii i see.


----------



## Xanthe (Aug 29, 2017)

One of the few staff members I respect on any site I've been too. Will donate.


----------



## placebooooo (Aug 29, 2017)

Keep this post up. I get my paycheck in ~ 1 week!


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 29, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> We are expecting your soul, your dog, and your first born child.
> Lol.


my floors bleed red. it is done.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 29, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is that a wii i see.
> 
> 
> View attachment 97116


You know, I wasn't gonna say anything.


----------



## NightScript (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey, um, I don't exactly have a credit card, but I do have a 5$ amazon giftcard. Can I send that to him/her/it?


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

At this rate, it's easier to list what WON'T flood. The rain isn't even projected to stop remotely soon. The newsroom of channel 11 even started flooding on TV. I slept so super well, but then flood alarms were playing nonstop, so I woke up. This storm sucks  but I'm really happy to have gotten to sleep.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2017)

Is most of Houston relatively flat/level?


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Is most of Houston relatively flat/level?


Super flat, we rarely even have hills.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 29, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Is most of Houston relatively flat/level?



Very flat yeah. Which is one of many reasons it's so prone to flooding.

EDIT: damn news ninja


----------



## wiired24 (Aug 29, 2017)

@Chary I'm so sorry this happened. Stay safe out there. I'll be donating as soon as I can.


----------



## Gallito (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm a nobody on this site but it is set to my homepage for all the great news and modding resources.  I sent a bit through PayPal. I hope you and your family recover quickly.


----------



## V0ltr0n (Aug 29, 2017)

Although I cannot donate, I wish you well and will send positive energy your way. As horrible as it is, at least you came out alive.


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Very flat yeah. Which is one of many reasons it's so prone to flooding.
> 
> EDIT: damn news ninja


While it makes us prone to flooding, at the same time, we usually never get enough rain to really flood, unless it's during a major storm. Heck, even during Hurricane Ike, my house didn't get even a remote speck of water. Memorial Day Flood either. 

This time around, you've got people that didn't even flood on the Memorial Day and Tax Day floods having a few feet of water in their homes. From what I've heard, everyone in Houston that I know got at least a little bit of water in their house. It's insane. 

What baffles me, is that the bayous and riverbanks were already pretty high even before the storm hit. I also did some research, and there was a government fund for Westbury (where I lived in Houston) to have all homes raised up. It was passed in 2015, and yet its 2017, and it's been delayed countless times for no reason. 

Regardless, this storm is just a piece of crap. It's hovering over Houston, and another "red" part of the rest of the storm is going to hit my area again. Feeling really glad to be high up in a hotel.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 29, 2017)

@Chary is the storm expected to move on anytime soon? The local weather guesser here in Georgia said it was supposed to be in Kentucky by the weekend, but the forecast changes so much with the storm from what I've seen.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2017)

Sorry i dont have any money senpai, but i hope you're okay.


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> @Chary is the storm expected to move on anytime soon? The local weather guesser here in Georgia said it was supposed to be in Kentucky by the weekend, but the forecast changes so much with the storm from what I've seen.


Supposedly Thursday. Tomorrow is supposed to be really bad again, and then finally the next day is when it moves up and onward. looks like tonight is going to be really rough. It's rained 2" in the last hour.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> Supposedly Thursday. Tomorrow is supposed to be really bad again, and then finally the next day is when it moves up and onward. looks like tonight is going to be really rough. It's rained 2" in the last hour.


Man, that sucks. 
At least you and your family are somewhere safe for now and can rest. I'm really sorry I can't donate, I really want to but my parents probably wouldn't like the idea of it.


----------



## dj505 (Aug 29, 2017)

Damn, wish I had some way to contribute even a bit... @Chary we're all here for you! You can make it through this!


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 29, 2017)

If I could, I would donate, but I can't because I have no money at the moment that I can donate with  I wish Chary the best of luck though!


----------



## Touko White (Aug 29, 2017)

nuuuuuuuuu~

I wish @Chary best of luck in order to recover from this, she didn't deserve it after all she has done for the community to lose everything...


----------



## lilaznkilla (Aug 29, 2017)

Sent some support to help get you back on your feet


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> Supposedly Thursday. Tomorrow is supposed to be really bad again, and then finally the next day is when it moves up and onward. looks like tonight is going to be really rough. It's rained 2" in the last hour.


Holy shit. I would move to another state at that point, but thats just me.


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

The news is reporting 5 thousand more people have gotten to the GRB center since I was there. Yikes. I don't even know how the city will recover. 

I am currently filling out FEMA aid, but I am not sure if they'll even get back to me within a reasonable timeframe. Hundreds of thousands of people are submitting the same form. Katrina victims tell me it took year to get approved, and a few more months to get monetary assistance. 

It looks like there's an open road that will take me from the hotel to my house, where neighbors tell me the water has receded. It's still raining though, and most roads are underwater. Street signs on the freeways are underwater. This storm won't let up. The challenge is finding a path for my uncle to drive to get to the hotel from where he is. Police are stopping people and telling them to turn back. Though, another person told me they got from Westbury to downtown in a pickup truck just fine. The news said dogs are being transferred all over the city, being split up, some dogs were shipped to California (???) for safety. I'm adamant about getting my dog back today, at the very least. 

The dams are overflowing at this point, so now people up north are going to potentially flood too. They're also saying the storm might pick back up. The national weather service is creating new rain markers for this event. This is one of the highest amounts of rain the country has seen apparently. 40" of rain in some places, which is up from the 30" of rain from when this thread wasn't posted.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@DeadlyFoez I might be moving to California...but then my mom won't have her job, my college acceptance will be revoked, and I'll have to stay with family that already has a lot of people staying with them. Oregon is also an option...but the same thing applies. I'm still thinking things out. I don't want to leave, but I want to leave, and it's just a mess to think about. I need to give it more thought.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 29, 2017)

Damn girl. Evacuate and go up north. Fuck fema, they are a damn joke. 

I was recently considering moving to texas, not any longer. Sounds like the only thing that can live there now is spongebob.


----------



## GearCross (Aug 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> The news is reporting 5 thousand more people have gotten to the GRB center since I was there. Yikes. I don't even know how the city will recover.
> 
> I am currently filling out FEMA aid, but I am not sure if they'll even get back to me within a reasonable timeframe. Hundreds of thousands of people are submitting the same form. Katrina victims tell me it took year to get approved, and a few more months to get monetary assistance.
> 
> ...



That sounds terrifying... Hang in there!


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Damn girl. Evacuate and go up north. Fuck fema, they are a damn joke.
> 
> I was recently considering moving to texas, not any longer. Sounds like the only thing that can live there now is spongebob.


Haha, pretty much. I asked around on Reddit, and a liquor store near me will be giving out packing boxes to victims. Im going to get an idea of what items are salvageable, pack them up in boxes, put them in my uncle's truck, and get a storage shed in an area that hasnt flooded. ...if there's an area that hasn't flooded. Maybe there will be so few items I can store them with me at the hotel. My family is urging me to just fly north ASAP, but I just need to at least consider some things before I do. The airports are closed for at least a week, either way. 

I've reported this to my landowner again, and he's told me he's insured the property, but it's not insured on my behalf, so there won't be any compensation from the insurance for me. Painful to hear, but it's whatever at this point. Car insurance claim has been filed, as well.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 29, 2017)

Are busses and trains running?


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Aug 29, 2017)

*Insert obligatory response here*

But in all seriousness, it's shite what you and you're family have gone through with the loss of your house and possessions, and worse that the governmental response seems so piss-poor. Wishing you the best, and hope you can return to some level of normalcy and comfort as soon as possible. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> I might be moving to California...but then my mom won't have her job, my college acceptance will be revoked, and I'll have to stay with family that already has a lot of people staying with them. Oregon is also an option...but the same thing applies. I'm still thinking things out. I don't want to leave, but I want to leave, and it's just a mess to think about. I need to give it more thought.


Whatever you choose and wherever you go, you'll be alright. I'm sure of it.

I hope you're reunited with your doggo soon! Take care.


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Are busses and trains running?


All busses are being used to evac people. Trains, Ubers, taxis are all closed. The hotel offers a service to drive anyone 2 miles, but that's not far enough.


----------



## Aneki (Aug 29, 2017)

Here ya go, I know it ain't much, but every bit counts!


----------



## Byokugen (Aug 29, 2017)

I know what's it like to loose everything @Chary.
I will help as much as I can!


----------



## linuxares (Aug 29, 2017)

Ah jeez... that sucks about the insurance. Are you sure it's nothing they can do at all?


----------



## Bu2d85 (Aug 29, 2017)

I hope this helps.  BB.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 29, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Ah jeez... that sucks about the insurance. Are you sure it's nothing they can do at all?


When it is a rental property then renter needs to have "renters insurance" to have insurance on any of their personal possessions, otherwise the land owners insurance will only cover the building and land.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 29, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> When it is a rental property then renter needs to have "renters insurance" to have insurance on any of their personal possessions, otherwise the land owners insurance will only cover the building and land.


Damn that sucks. Where I live it's not needed but highly recommended to have your own homeowners insurance.


----------



## Yil (Aug 29, 2017)

Beijing once got hit by flood once. Lots of idiots get trapped in tunnels and not escaping their cars. On the other hand Communism China build really shitty sewers.


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

I keep looking at the gofundme, and discord DMs, and GBAtemp PMs, and every donation, every word of kindness just amazes me. I'm so happy, I'm so thankful, you're all just amazing. 

My uncle called, he's bringing a friend with a big truck, and we're going to get my dog, in 30 mins, and pack up anything salvageable in the house. Puppy soon! Yay! Hopefully there's some things that can be saved.


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 29, 2017)

Wow we broke 1k!  I'm so proud of this website right now. 

@Chary does your family know about this fundraiser yet? I'm just curious on how they feel.


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

Ericzander said:


> Wow we broke 1k!  I'm so proud of this website right now.
> 
> @Chary does your family know about this fundraiser yet? I'm just curious on how they feel.


My dad didn't understand what it meant. He just kinda nodded, but he's still stuck in 1996 in terms of technology. Mom, however cried about it, saying she's really happy.


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Aug 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> My dad didn't understand what it meant. He just kinda nodded, but he's still stuck in 1996 in terms of technology. Mom, however cried about it, saying she's really happy.



Well, after the shite week you've had, I think you guys could do with every little bit of happiness you can find.


----------



## phreaksho (Aug 29, 2017)

Best wishes! When disaster strikes we'll need all the help we can get. Wouldn't wish this kind of thing on anyone. (seeing the community do this kind of stuff to help out, it fills you with determination!)


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

DOG GET!!!!!


----------



## Cyan (Aug 29, 2017)

The dog is back !
I'm glad he was still here, and they didn't send him somewhere else yet.

you could go back to your home and start packing things?


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

Cyan said:


> The dog is back !
> I'm glad he was still here, and they didn't send him somewhere else yet.
> 
> you could go back to your home and start packing things?


The road is looking bad. We're debating just taking the dog back home. It's raining harder, and there's trees down in the road to my house. It's looking too sketchy, but I don't care, I have my dog.


----------



## Astral_ (Aug 29, 2017)

Kind of breaking news : https://twitter.com/AllisonLHedges/status/902541105731915778

A leeves is breached and South Houston must evacuate ASAP.

I don't know if the source is reliable, nor if @Chary lives there, but it made French media so... please be careful.


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

Astral_ said:


> Kind of breaking news : https://twitter.com/AllisonLHedges/status/902541105731915778
> 
> A leeves is breached and South Houston must evacuate ASAP.
> 
> I don't know if the source is reliable, nor if @Chary lives there, but it made French media so... please be careful.


They were speaking of this on the news. Brazoria is a little bit close to my house and where we are, but I'm already heading back. The dams I know for sure are being let out, and I heard the leeves might not take much more, but I'm gonna assume that's a reliable tweet. It theoretically shouldn't affect my house, but after all this, I'm taking no chances. Thanks.


----------



## Taffy (Aug 29, 2017)

I'd donate, but I don't have anything to give 

Poor gal...

I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> View attachment 97119
> 
> At this rate, it's easier to list what WON'T flood. The rain isn't even projected to stop remotely soon. The newsroom of channel 11 even started flooding on TV. I slept so super well, but then flood alarms were playing nonstop, so I woke up. This storm sucks  but I'm really happy to have gotten to sleep.


seriously? news room flooded? that beats the news here suddenly going offline for no reason


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2017)

looks like its leaving 
you will be safer soon


----------



## linuxares (Aug 29, 2017)

@Chary have you guys gotten the evacuation order? One of the dams have been breached.


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

linuxares said:


> @Chary have you guys gotten the evacuation order? One of the dams have been breached.


I wouldn't even know. They just told "south Houston", which is a LOT of area, to just gtfo. I'm totally checked out of that area, I've been at the hotel downtown and there is hardly any rain or water here.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> I wouldn't even know. They just told "south Houston", which is a LOT of area, to just gtfo. I'm totally checked out of that area, I've been at the hotel downtown and there is hardly any rain or water here.


Yeah apparently it was big red papers spread to GTFO NOW apparently.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 29, 2017)

The most ridiculous is that the storm itself is much weaker than Katrina, it's not even classified as a hurricane anymore. Unfortunately, the increase in humidity caused by global warming made Harvey release huge quantities of water in the shape of rain. This led to the flooding damages being higher than the ones of Katrina despite the storm itself being weaker.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 29, 2017)

Christ, just look at this:






No kidding. They literally just said "GTFO NOW."


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 29, 2017)

The lastest Paypal donations have been added to the GoFundMe - so another big thank you to the following for your generous Paypal donations @Catsinabucket @sarkwalvein @drazenm @xfxmrl @Lia @GamerzHell9137 @x65943 @Elrinth @BowlOfSpiders @jerbear64 @cearp @VinsCool @Minox @Roify @Bubsy Bobcat @Apathetic_Discord @Deathwing Zero @GearCross @draxoon @Issac @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N @Gallito @misterion  (sorry if I missed anyone)

I just want to say I'm amazed at the generosity. It's so endearing to see so many members and even lurkers, some who wish to remain anonymous to come forward and support people in need a at a time like this.

GBAtemp is a community I'm very proud of.


----------



## NicoAICP (Aug 29, 2017)

It's not possible to donate over paysafecard right? because if yes, i would go outside and get one


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

The valet was taking his car, and driving people to get food. He took me and my dad to get pizza. We got back to the hotel, and everyone swarmed around like I was carrying gold bricks. I left a box down in the lobby, for everyone else, and I'm currently eating what might be the best food I've ever had.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> The valet was taking his car, and driving people to get food. He took me and my dad to get pizza. We got back to the hotel, and everyone swarmed around like I was carrying gold bricks. I left a box down in the lobby, for everyone else, and I'm currently eating what might be the best food I've ever had.


i wish there was more people like that driver in the world


----------



## NicoAICP (Aug 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> The valet was taking his car, and driving people to get food. He took me and my dad to get pizza. We got back to the hotel, and everyone swarmed around like I was carrying gold bricks. I left a box down in the lobby, for everyone else, and I'm currently eating what might be the best food I've ever had.


enjoy your pizza


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 29, 2017)

BOIZ WE'RE TRENDING


----------



## sp3off (Aug 29, 2017)

Harvey was said to be considered as the biggest disaster ever done. Authorities said that they weren't prepared at all for that. They did took measures, but they never thought of that being stronger than they thought.

And yeah, TF1 (our main channel here in France) talked about the situation of Harvey in Houston.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm also very surprised by amounts that people give ! How generous they are !


----------



## Bimmel (Aug 29, 2017)

Dear Chary,

I'm so sorry that this happened to you and your family. I hope everything turns for the better with time. Stay strong!

I'll see what I can do to help.


----------



## deakphreak (Aug 29, 2017)

Just donated!  STAY SAFE!  I have also set up a coupon on my wife's website.  The coupon won't give any discount, but will allow me to track orders.  If anyone feels so inclined to order anything, I will donate most of the amount, minus costs such as material and shipping to @Chary

Mods, Admins, please let me know if this is ok for me to post.  http://crochetbyallie.com enter in coupon code *gbatemp* on the cart page so the order can be flagged and the amount can be donated to *Chary*.

The coupon will be valid until the end of *September*.  Also please be aware that due to the nature of the funds being donated, the order may take a little longer to make and ship out since her main orders will be first priority.


----------



## Minox (Aug 29, 2017)

deakphreak said:


> Mods, Admins, please let me know if this is ok for me to post.  http://crochetbyallie.com enter in coupon code gbatemp on the cart page so the order can be flagged and the amount can be donated to Chary.


It's for a good cause, it's ok I'll allow it.


----------



## deakphreak (Aug 29, 2017)

I sent my donation, but it was overseas.  Is this correct?  Seems weird to have a paypal donation going outside the USA for someone within the USA...  Does she not have her own paypal to send donations to?


----------



## linuxares (Aug 29, 2017)

sks316 said:


> BOIZ WE'RE TRENDING
> View attachment 97198


Actually it's been trending since yesterday ^^


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 29, 2017)

Sent donation via @shaunj66 paypal.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 29, 2017)

deakphreak said:


> I sent my donation, but it was overseas.  Is this correct?  Seems weird to have a paypal donation going outside the USA for someone within the USA...  Does she not have her own paypal to send donations to?


It's because T-hug is british, and he started the campaign. Additionally - most of the staff is European.


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2017)

x65943 said:


> It's because T-hug is british, and he started the campaign. Additionally - most of the staff is European.


This^

It converts to dollars, as well, once all is said and done. So it's all good.

Here's a bonus doggo pic


 

He's been hogging the hotel bed, he seems super tired, poor dog has probably been through a lot, just like everyone else in Houston. He's actually been a little scared, I took him to sit outside for a bit, and he kept whimpering. I don't think he likes being in all these new places. But he's calm now. 

I got a response from my insurance company regarding my car--its getting towed to get an inspection. They'll be checking how bad it's wrecked from water damage. Neighbor who has my cats tells me water got back into my house, which is...just...I've got no words for that anymore. I really want to go investigate my house, but since the levee and dam overflow, the roads have closed further. 

NBC Nightly News says Houston reached 51" of rain. There's a tank outside, rolling over to a shelter. I have no earthly idea what it's going to do, but it's...there? I'm going to just sleep, for now and not think too hard about things. Much easier to sleep with my dog nearby.


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Aug 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> There's a tank outside, rolling over to a shelter. I have no earthly idea what it's going to do, but it's...there? I


I reckon it's going to drive over to one of the Dams and hold it up.
"Never fear, the tank is here!"


----------



## 8BitWonder (Aug 30, 2017)

Wish I could've given more, but college is killing me.
Stay strong Chary, we're all rooting for you!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm thoroughly impressed with the response from the community. I gotta say, I'm really proud of all of us. We'll argue over the silliest things (3DS Hacking Section *cough cough*) but when the rubber hits the road, we can come together and do amazing things. Hopefully the trend continues, there's a lot of people in need out there and by the looks of things it seems that @Chary is sharing the love. You go, pizza girl!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2017)

I wish I could donate, things at work went south pretty bad the other day. As soon as I can get another job, I will donate, I'm so sorry I can't donate, @Chary


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I wish I could donate, things at work went south pretty bad the other day. As soon as I can get another job, I will donate, I'm so sorry I can't donate, @Chary


Hey dude, just showing support is valuable too, we all do whatever's within our means.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> Hey dude, just showing support is valuable too, we all



It's frustrating, and heart-wrenching to see someone go through something so hellishly horrific like this, you know?  Still, I feel like there's more I can do.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> It's frustrating, and heart-wrenching to see someone go through something so hellishly horrific like this, you know?  Still, I feel like there's more I can do.


Sell a kidney?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2017)

Due to techinal issues, I haven't been able to follow this thread. @Chary how are you and your family holding up? I see from the previous page that you got your doggo back and that is just awesome to see.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97209


OMG. You NEED to cut that dogs nails! Those are some of the longest nails on a dog that I have seen. It is a health and safety concern. If you are not comfortable doing it then bring the dog somewhere that will do it. But at that point the wick has likely grown very long in the nail and will need to be slowly trimmed down over a few weeks. If you love that dog then please don't delay on trimming it's nails.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 30, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> OMG. You NEED to cut that dogs nails! Those are some of the longest nails on a dog that I have seen. It is a health and safety concern. If you are not comfortable doing it then bring the dog somewhere that will do it. But at that point the wick has likely grown very long in the nail and will need to be slowly trimmed down over a few weeks. If you love that dog then please don't delay on trimming it's nails.


Um... Priorities here? lol


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> Um... Priorities here? lol


While they are sitting in the hotel room watching tv, someone can take care of the dogs nails.


----------



## sp3off (Aug 30, 2017)

Here they are. Paris Match on Snapchat (French/France area)

Actual transcription done myself : Aeroports and roads closed, people rescued by boats.. Houston, the 4th biggest American city, experienced from Sunday evening to Monday "non before seen" floods caused by the Harvey tempest that caused already three deaths.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

 Another one this time, the newspaper "Le Monde" (still on Snapchat). They often show worldwide activity. This one is about updated information about the Harvey tempest.

EDIT: I'm reading the updated information and wow... this is clearly something we do not expect to have. They say that a lot of rain will be occuring Wednesday and Thursday, and as they say, it will be the worst two days... 380 to 630 millimeters of rain has been reported from now to Thursday, and the maximum told could be of 1.270 millimeters. Authorities says that this is historic. Houston's mayor said that 7000 persons are in a safe place.


----------



## Chary (Aug 30, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Due to techinal issues, I haven't been able to follow this thread. @Chary how are you and your family holding up? I see from the previous page that you got your doggo back and that is just awesome to see.


Got dog, tree downed in road and levee broke on the way to my house, gave up on it. Got a pizza, had a lovely lunch. Had a little nap. 



DeadlyFoez said:


> While they are sitting in the hotel room watching tv, someone can take care of the dogs nails.


I um...will look into getting his claws trimmed once things are calm. I thought they were getting kinda...stabby, and he's a senior dog so he doesn't go for long nail trimming walks. 

I just got a reply from FEMA. They'll be paying for a month for me to have solid housing. (In a motel) After which...I'll either move north, or move somewhere else in Houston. The website gives no idea of what motels they even offer in my area, though. The only one I found that is FEMA-affiliated is about 3ft underwater...


----------



## sp3off (Aug 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> I just got a reply from FEMA. They'll be paying for a month for me to have solid housing. (In a motel) After which...I'll either move north, or move somewhere else in Houston. The website gives no idea of what motels they even offer in my area, though. The only one I found that is FEMA-affiliated is about 3ft underwater...



I do think their website is not updated to the latest events xD But still that's nice they can help you. But yeah, stay where you are, you are safe.


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Aug 30, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> While they are sitting in the hotel room watching tv, someone can take care of the dogs nails.



I hate to be 'that guy'...but I hardly doubt that there is going to be anybody who would have to tools to do something like that in the present circumstances, and in a situation such as the one Chary is in, I think EVERYONE there has more pressing concerns on there mind anyway...


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 30, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> While they are sitting in the hotel room watching tv, someone can take care of the dogs nails.


You do realize this isn't like you have the fever or something, this is literally like the setting of a "What if" question.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> I just got a reply from FEMA. They'll be paying for a month for me to have solid housing. (In a motel) After which...I'll either move north, or move somewhere else in Houston. The website gives no idea of what motels they even offer in my area, though. The only one I found that is FEMA-affiliated is about 3ft underwater...


Holy shit!! I am SHOCKED that you got a response so quickly, and one that is somewhat positive nonetheless. Good. Congrats.

What type of items do you need to get back to some sort of normalcy?


----------



## sp3off (Aug 30, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> OMG. You NEED to cut that dogs nails! Those are some of the longest nails on a dog that I have seen. It is a health and safety concern. If you are not comfortable doing it then bring the dog somewhere that will do it. But at that point the wick has likely grown very long in the nail and will need to be slowly trimmed down over a few weeks. If you love that dog then please don't delay on trimming it's nails.



That's nice that you care of others, but isn't it weird to talk about cutting nails when a disaster happened ?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2017)

Apathetic_Discord said:


> I hate to be 'that guy'...but I hardly doubt that there is going to be anybody who would have to tools to do something like that in the present circumstances, and in a situation such as the one Chary is in, I think EVERYONE there has more pressing concerns on there mind anyway...


All hotels have nail files.

Overgrown nails can be EXTREMELY painful for dogs and even cause some serious issues as it can affect the way they walk. Being that this dog is a senior it is even more of a concern.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sp3off said:


> That's nice that you care of others, but isn't it weird to talk about cutting nails when a disaster happened ?


No, because this can seriously hurt the dog. They have had time in the hotel room, so they can take care of it when they are not dealing with more pressing matters.

There have been scenarios where dogs have become unable to walk and permanently disfigured from overgrown nails. It is a serious concern, especially as long as they are. The worst thing that could happen if that the dog get hurt and then they have vet bills to pay on top of everything else going on when it could have easily been prevented with a nail file.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 30, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> All hotels have nail files.
> 
> Overgrown nails can be EXTREMELY painful for dogs and even cause some serious issues as it can affect the way they walk. Being that this dog is a senior it is even more of a concern.
> 
> ...


They've obviously been growing out for a while. As long as the dog continues to receive short walks his nails won't break. Now if the dog suddenly finds himself walking a lot - he may break a nail and hurt himself. But if he just stays in the motel room - he will be fine.

My basic thesis is this. The dog has fared just fine for months with his nails at the current length. Therefore the likelihood that the nails will suddenly pose a problem now is slim. Just cut them when you get the chance.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2017)

x65943 said:


> They've obviously been growing out for a while. As long as the dog continues to receive short walks his nails won't break. Now if the dog suddenly finds himself walking a lot - he may break a nail and hurt himself. But if he just stays in the motel room - he will be fine.


Jesus fucking Christ. How many people are going to bitch about me pointing something out? I made a simple fucking statement out of concern with a suggestion and now I get a bunch of people feeling the need to expand my simple comment into taking up a fucking page on here. For fucking real?!?

Christ people. Move the fuck on. She got the point that I was making and I am sure she will take care of it. Do people need to make a bigger fucking deal out of it?

This isn't only at you x65943, and actually not really so much at you as you weren't giving me a hard time about it causing me to have to further explain myself.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 30, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. How many people are going to bitch about me pointing something out? I made a simple fucking statement out of concern with a suggestion and now I get a bunch of people feeling the need to expand my simple comment into taking up a fucking page on here. For fucking real?!?
> 
> Christ people. Move the fuck on. She got the point that I was making and I am sure she will take care of it. Do people need to make a bigger fucking deal out of it?
> 
> This isn't only at you x65943, and actually not really so much at you as you weren't giving me a hard time about it causing me to have to further explain myself.


6 F bombs and you're asking me to calm down? I was trying to have a civil conversation.

Look I was just trying to allay any fears associated with your comment - as your advice was coupled with grave warnings about permanent disfigurement of Chary's dog while she has enough other things to worry about. 

Let's just drop the topic.


----------



## Chary (Aug 30, 2017)

okay...so I'm not aware what in the world hotels that FEMA offers...? Their immediate aid is 30 days in a FEMA-affiliate hotel, but I can't find a government list of what that exactly is...

My plan for tomorrow, SHOULD THE WATER HAVE SOME CHILL FINALLY, is to get packing boxes and pack my remaining items that aren't ruined up. Then I'll use my uncle's truck, to take the boxes to a storage shed. 

This is, of course, assuming there's things that are okayish over there. I'm hopeful some items are alright, but I'll still pack up bigger things like my gaming pc, to dry out in hopes of it maybe working, because looters are going around trawling Houston for abandoned flood houses. 

I need to find out what the deal is with the magic FEMA hotel is, and I need to get to a grocery store to get more food. Everything besides the pizza place were all closed for flooding. I have to see what number my car is in the insurance queue. And I need to get a date set for FEMA to come see the wreckage of my house so I can get compensation. Then it comes to a discussion of whether to find a non flooded rental house in Houston, or move to California.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Aug 30, 2017)

70 bucks on hand and no credit card, if I could donate, I would. if only to read more great articles..who am I kidding we all love @Chary, the articles come second.


----------



## NightScript (Aug 30, 2017)

I wish I can donate, but I don't own a credit card.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Then it comes to a discussion of whether to find a non flooded rental house in Houston, or move to California.


If you never want to deal with any natural disasters again then I would move to the North East. The worst we get here is a blizzard, and that is not shit compared to the hell of tornadoes, earthquakes, hurricanes, etc. I mean, how bad can the white fluffy stuff be? Get to miss school and just cuddle with your love while drinking hot chocolate.

But hey, I might be moving out to Cali rather soon so I can get as far away from the fucking bullshit that I am dealing with here.


----------



## matpower (Aug 30, 2017)

Just donated US$10 dollars through @shaunj66's PayPal, hopefully it won't get through any crazy complications lol.
I know it isn't a lot, but I hope it helps somehow, Chary. My best regards to you and your family, hope you can find peace after this whole ordeal and get your stuff back.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 30, 2017)

@Chary forget Cali, come to the north east Georgia mountains! Its hot and muggy in the summer and it snows at least once in the winter. The best part is that we have all the rednecks and white trash you'll ever need to see! What more could you want!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> This^
> 
> It converts to dollars, as well, once all is said and done. So it's all good.
> 
> ...


seriously a tank? idk if that could do much good if its engine gets flooded..



Foxi4 said:


> I'm thoroughly impressed with the response from the community. I gotta say, I'm really proud of all of us. We'll argue over the silliest things (3DS Hacking Section *cough cough*) but when the rubber hits the road, we can come together and do amazing things. Hopefully the trend continues, there's a lot of people in need out there and by the looks of things it seems that @Chary is sharing the love. You go, pizza girl!


*cough* luma *cough cough*


----------



## smile72 (Aug 30, 2017)

@Chary I think if you actually wanna leave Houston or Texas....I would recommend that you move to Chicagoland! (Not Chicago though). It doesn't get hurricanes, tornadoes(unlike central  & southern Illinois), or earthquakes. Just thunderstorms and severe cold in the winter (so if you don't mind cold weather it's not bad). Howevr I would recommend staying away from Will County (for moving)....it's trash...that part gets tornadoes and Joliet....is not the best place to live....I would recommend DuPage County or the northern portion of Cook County for living. Great places to raise families and it has good pizza~! Well whatever you choose to do. I hope you are happy!


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 30, 2017)

smile72 said:


> @Chary I think if you actually wanna leave Houston or Texas....I would recommend that you move to Chicagoland! (Not Chicago though). It doesn't get hurricanes, tornadoes(unlike central  & southern Illinois), or earthquakes. Just thunderstorms and severe cold in the winter (so if you don't mind cold weather it's not bad). Howevr I would recommend staying away from Will County (for moving)....it's trash...that part gets tornadoes and Joliet....is not the best place to live....I would recommend DuPage County or the northern portion of Cook County for living. Great places to raise families and it has good pizza~! Well whatever you choose to do. I hope you are happy!



I'll second this.  Though you still have to be careful of rivers.  I live in the Fox River area and floods have happened here, normally the low lying parts down river.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Aug 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> okay...so I'm not aware what in the world hotels that FEMA offers...? Their immediate aid is 30 days in a FEMA-affiliate hotel, but I can't find a government list of what that exactly is...


Try this:
http://www.fedtravel.com/hotel-search.html

It shows many "FEMA approved" hotels in Houston, so I hope some of those are still an option.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2017)

News this morning said the hurricane made a 3rd land fall but not in texas and that it will move up the country
So things should be geting better over there soon


----------



## Chary (Aug 30, 2017)

Woke up at 5:00 to call FEMA for my hotel waiver. It's now 6:33, been on hold for a while. I've purchased a storage locker for two months, and found 10 hotels that I could potentially get to, and be booked for free via FEMA. I just have to hope that they have room. The hotel I'm at right now, does not appear to take any FEMA credit according to when I asked the front desk.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 30, 2017)

I also donated 10 USD over paypal. Not much, but (hopefully) better than nothing.

Good luck out there.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 30, 2017)

Is there a time limit to gofundme?
Will it end automatically or you chose when you want?


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 30, 2017)

The latest PayPal donations have been met on GoFundMe 

Thanks to the following members for their generosity : @deakphreak @Armadillo @matpower @Taleweaver "HFH Peeters"

Campaign total currently stands at £1,708 of £2,000 goal


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 30, 2017)

It is heart warming to see so many people help @Chary out, honestly I couldnt imagine going through something like that and losing everything. Who would have thought the countless hours of selfless hard work Chary put into the site for all of us paid off in her hour of need!

Stay strong, I hope you and your family can get back to some sense of normality soon!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2017)

Wow £1813 already
How high is this gona go?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 30, 2017)

Eix said:


> Wow £1813 already
> How high is this gona go?


To infinity and beyond!!


----------



## Chary (Aug 30, 2017)

Again and again, I thank you all, you didn't have to do this, but you've all just been the most gracious and helpful people ever. Above and beyond. 

I went home, and started packing up wet consoles. I liked to keep my room as a little kinda mini game store design. I had boxes of game consoles and such, and they're all moldy. It hurts to see. I found my PlayStation vita, drenched. It's kinda funny, that vita and persona 4 is what made me write reviews for gbatemp. 

It got to be a bit much, I was crying over it, the mold smell, the warped floorboards, the ruined stuff everywhere. My uncle took me to the church, where they were giving out clothes. My dad has clothes and shoes now. The generosity of people is so touching...it's stunning and amazing and so many other words I can't describe with.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Again and again, I thank you all, you didn't have to do this, but you've all just been the most gracious and helpful people ever. Above and beyond.
> 
> I went home, and started packing up wet consoles. I liked to keep my room as a little kinda mini game store design. I had boxes of game consoles and such, and they're all moldy. It hurts to see. I found my PlayStation vita, drenched. It's kinda funny, that vita and persona 4 is what made me write reviews for gbatemp.
> 
> It got to be a bit much, I was crying over it, the mold smell, the warped floorboards, the ruined stuff everywhere. My uncle took me to the church, where they were giving out clothes. My dad has clothes and shoes now. The generosity of people is so touching...it's stunning and amazing and so many other words I can't describe with.


Hopefully some of those can be saved
My sister lost her phone and we found it a few days later in our pool and I managed to save it so I hope that atleast the vita is salvageable


----------



## Aneki (Aug 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Again and again, I thank you all, you didn't have to do this, but you've all just been the most gracious and helpful people ever. Above and beyond.
> 
> I went home, and started packing up wet consoles. I liked to keep my room as a little kinda mini game store design. I had boxes of game consoles and such, and they're all moldy. It hurts to see. I found my PlayStation vita, drenched. It's kinda funny, that vita and persona 4 is what made me write reviews for gbatemp.
> 
> It got to be a bit much, I was crying over it, the mold smell, the warped floorboards, the ruined stuff everywhere. My uncle took me to the church, where they were giving out clothes. My dad has clothes and shoes now. The generosity of people is so touching...it's stunning and amazing and so many other words I can't describe with.



If your vita isn't salvageable, I can give you mines. It's been collecting dust for about 8 months now, it has a couple of scratches, but it works perfectly and comes with a 16GB memory card.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Aug 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Again and again, I thank you all, you didn't have to do this, but you've all just been the most gracious and helpful people ever. Above and beyond.
> 
> I went home, and started packing up wet consoles. I liked to keep my room as a little kinda mini game store design. I had boxes of game consoles and such, and they're all moldy. It hurts to see. I found my PlayStation vita, drenched. It's kinda funny, that vita and persona 4 is what made me write reviews for gbatemp.
> 
> It got to be a bit much, I was crying over it, the mold smell, the warped floorboards, the ruined stuff everywhere. My uncle took me to the church, where they were giving out clothes. My dad has clothes and shoes now. The generosity of people is so touching...it's stunning and amazing and so many other words I can't describe with.


I know it may not be much but you can save most electric devices from a water trip by completely letting them dry out (in and outside) before turning them on.


----------



## Chary (Aug 30, 2017)

Aneki said:


> If your vita isn't salvageable, I can give you mines. It's been collecting dust for about 8 months now, it has a couple of scratches, but it works perfectly and comes with a 16GB memory card.


I appreciate that immensely, but I had a lot of Vita related stuff, and a vita tv might have made it. 

I got some things out, I'm in the back of a truck being squished. My uncle gave me a laptop, one chair is okay, some clothes turned out okay (my drawer was full of water to the top. A GBA, my flute, some Pokémon cards, and a vita tv were dry. my SNES and FF3 as well. The rest...wasn't so pretty. I didn't even get to see all of my room, cuz my bed had floated off the boxspring and was soggy, blocking half of my room. I left it to my parents to deal with, and my uncle dragged me back out to get groceries. 



 
''Twas mostly shovelware, it was the glass cabienet with the good stuff that I couldn't get to. 



 
It's okay!


----------



## linuxares (Aug 30, 2017)

Most of the games can be fixed again. They will need a good cleaning however.
Do anyone know someone with a ultrasonic cleaner?

@Chary even paying us with cat tax!


----------



## Chary (Aug 30, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Most of the games can be fixed again. They will need a good cleaning however.
> Do anyone know someone with a ultrasonic cleaner?
> 
> @Chary even paying us with cat tax!


Uncle took the baby kitty! I'm going back later to grab the tuxedo mother cat. <3 they're both in good hands


----------



## NicoAICP (Aug 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> I appreciate that immensely, but I had a lot of Vita related stuff, and a vita tv might have made it.
> 
> I got some things out, I'm in the back of a truck being squished. My uncle gave me a laptop, one chair is okay, some clothes turned out okay (my drawer was full of water to the top. A GBA, my flute, some Pokémon cards, and a vita tv were dry. my SNES and FF3 as well. The rest...wasn't so pretty. I didn't even get to see all of my room, cuz my bed had floated off the boxspring and was soggy, blocking half of my room. I left it to my parents to deal with, and my uncle dragged me back out to get groceries.
> 
> ...


hopefully most of the survived things survived, and if not, hopefully they are easily fixable


----------



## Zaiphon (Aug 30, 2017)

Aneki said:


> If your vita isn't salvageable, I can give you mines. It's been collecting dust for about 8 months now, it has a couple of scratches, but it works perfectly and comes with a 16GB memory card.


I would gladly take it if you just give it away.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2017)

The only other thing that I can offer you is that I can attempt to fix any electronics that are not working. I don't have to tools to %100 fix everything, but I have the tools and skills to fix %75 of things that I have come across that had water damage. The only tool I am missing is an ultrasonic washer.



x65943 said:


> 6 F bombs and you're asking me to calm down?


Well, the title does say "Calling all Tempers", so I figured it was only appropriate to give you mine.


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Aug 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> snip
> View attachment 97272
> more snip



If that isn't evidence that Final Fantasy will survive the end times no matter how bad it gets, I don't know what is.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I know it may not be much but you can save most electric devices from a water trip by completely letting them dry out (in and outside) before turning them on.


you gota scrape the white stuff out or it will short out


----------



## Chary (Aug 31, 2017)

Salvaged some more sentimental things; pictures, heirlooms, etc. I was glad to see those made it. I am absolutely beat after all the running around done today, hauling things. My dad was determined to "save" the washing machine he had just purchased the previous month. It doesn't...look okay...but he really wanted it. It's under warranty anyways... My parents are starting to get a little bit antsy with each other, and I don't think seeing the house in the shape it was helped with that. It's rough on everyone. I talked to my neighbors, and the entire town of Westbury seems to just be totaled. Everyone on our street is either moving out of Texas entirely, or spending thousands rennovating the flood damage away. 

I'm packing up out of this hotel, and on friday morning, I'll be moving into the hotel closer to my mom's work (and the storage shed). I'll be there for a month, looking for a non flooded rental house...dealing with the car insurance...etc etc. My landowner was pretty snippy with me, too. He says he's bringing people in on monday to start repairs, and he will keep all contents within the house. Not like there's much to keep...but it puts pressure on me to make sure there's nothing at all salvagable before he claims the house. 

Thanks to all the donations, I'll be able to eat dinner tonight. The dog has chow as well! <3 Though it's really difficult, everyone here is doing as good as they possibly could be.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your losses, I donated via the PayPal. I hope you get things settled back in soon


----------



## sp3off (Aug 31, 2017)

Chary said:


> Salvaged some more sentimental things; pictures, heirlooms, etc. I was glad to see those made it. I am absolutely beat after all the running around done today, hauling things. My dad was determined to "save" the washing machine he had just purchased the previous month. It doesn't...look okay...but he really wanted it. It's under warranty anyways... My parents are starting to get a little bit antsy with each other, and I don't think seeing the house in the shape it was helped with that. It's rough on everyone. I talked to my neighbors, and the entire town of Westbury seems to just be totaled. Everyone on our street is either moving out of Texas entirely, or spending thousands rennovating the flood damage away.
> 
> I'm packing up out of this hotel, and on friday morning, I'll be moving into the hotel closer to my mom's work (and the storage shed). I'll be there for a month, looking for a non flooded rental house...dealing with the car insurance...etc etc. My landowner was pretty snippy with me, too. He says he's bringing people in on monday to start repairs, and he will keep all contents within the house. Not like there's much to keep...but it puts pressure on me to make sure there's nothing at all salvagable before he claims the house.
> 
> Thanks to all the donations, I'll be able to eat dinner tonight. The dog has chow as well! <3 Though it's really difficult, everyone here is doing as good as they possibly could be.



Wow, well I've said (and you liked it, thanks for noticing !) that Thursday will also be one of the worst day of raining (as meteorologists says), due to Harvey being "stuck" at his position (they don't know why and this is the first time they see this). One expert reported that Harvey is the creation of multiple climatic changes and syndroms (such as heat, pollution, atmosphere and anticyclones (do not know if we say the same in English as in French))

EDIT : Just found out they updated... Deaths goes from 3 to 25, including a family of 6 found dead, and 25k houses in Texas who were found taken by the flood.


----------



## sp3off (Aug 31, 2017)

Here's what the Weather Channel says.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2017)

sp3off said:


> View attachment 97300  Here's what the Weather Channel says.


Shit, still heading my way. @Chary I will fuck this storm up when it hits!
Also I too would like to know if there is a time limit on the gofondme? I won't have money until Friday. Even if I won't have much to donate, I would still like to donate.


----------



## sp3off (Aug 31, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Shit, still heading my way. @Chary I will fuck this storm up when it hits!
> Also I too would like to know if there is a time limit on the gofondme? I won't have money until Friday. Even if I won't have much to donate, I would still like to donate.



Well by seeing what's reported, it will be only a big wind (35 mph) and little rain coming for you. And I do not think there is a time limit, since donations are growing over the days.


----------



## Chary (Aug 31, 2017)

sp3off said:


> View attachment 97300  Here's what the Weather Channel says.


This storm won't end!!! Go away, hurricane! Ugh! I want to go back out tomorrow...but I might just spend it sleeping if it's gonna rain more here. The devastation that this monster storm has caused is monumental.


----------



## matpower (Aug 31, 2017)

Well, the goal went from 100 pounds to 2000 pounds, I guess that's the "hard" limit unless they keep it going for a bit longer after it reaches that.


----------



## sp3off (Aug 31, 2017)

Chary said:


> This storm won't end!!! Go away, hurricane! Ugh! I want to go back out tomorrow...but I might just spend it sleeping if it's gonna rain more here. The devastation that this monster storm has caused is monumental.



Supposedly finishing between September 1st and September 2nd ... as the map says below


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2017)

sp3off said:


> Well by seeing what's reported, it will be only a big wind (35 mph) and little rain coming for you. And I do not think there is a time limit, since donations are growing over the days.


I can dig wind. I ain't afraid of no storm! 
From what I've read, it will be hitting on my nights off. So I won't have to worry about going out those nights. 
Good~ I would hate to have extra money and not be able to help


Chary said:


> This storm won't end!!! Go away, hurricane! Ugh! I want to go back out tomorrow...but I might just spend it sleeping if it's gonna rain more here. The devastation that this monster storm has caused is monumental.


Don't worry, I'll glare the storm down so hard that even the Gods will feel my glare!


----------



## sp3off (Aug 31, 2017)

matpower said:


> Well, the goal went from 100 pounds to 2000 pounds, I guess that's the "hard" limit unless they keep it going for a bit longer after it reaches that.



Nope, then they can go to 5k and then 10k if I'm not mistaken.

EDIT : I've checked, you can put as much as you need to. I've saw fundraising that put a gap at 37.7k or others that put 2k.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> I can dig wind. I ain't afraid of no storm!
> From what I've read, it will be hitting on my nights off. So I won't have to worry about going out those nights.
> Good~ I would hate to have extra money and not be able to help
> 
> Don't worry, I'll glare the storm down so hard that even the Gods will feel my glare!



Haha I appreciate your energy Lilith !


----------



## Chary (Aug 31, 2017)

So, maybe I'll seem a bit overly sentimental with this one. But when I was a little kid, I had this Charmander toy I'd carry with me everywhere I went. I love the plushie, and for 15 years I've had it. When I was an older teen, I'd packed him up, in my closet, and I felt kinda bad. 



 

He's clearly seen better days, but putting him up on a shelf saved him! It's so good to have some old childhood things survive the flooding.


----------



## matpower (Aug 31, 2017)

sp3off said:


> Nope, then they can go to 5k and then 10k if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> EDIT : I've checked, you can put as much as you need to. I've saw fundraising that put a gap at 37.7k or others that put 2k.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it was GoFundMe, but how much the GBATemp staff wants to reach before closing it, you know.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2017)

Chary said:


> He's clearly seen better days, but putting him up on a shelf saved him! It's so good to have some old childhood things survive the flooding.


A wild chary appears. 

Hey, his tail survived water? ILLOGICAL.


----------



## aea (Aug 31, 2017)

Chary said:


> Salvaged some more sentimental things; pictures, heirlooms, etc. I was glad to see those made it. I am absolutely beat after all the running around done today, hauling things. My dad was determined to "save" the washing machine he had just purchased the previous month. It doesn't...look okay...but he really wanted it. It's under warranty anyways... My parents are starting to get a little bit antsy with each other, and I don't think seeing the house in the shape it was helped with that. It's rough on everyone. I talked to my neighbors, and the entire town of Westbury seems to just be totaled. Everyone on our street is either moving out of Texas entirely, or spending thousands rennovating the flood damage away.
> 
> I'm packing up out of this hotel, and on friday morning, I'll be moving into the hotel closer to my mom's work (and the storage shed). I'll be there for a month, looking for a non flooded rental house...dealing with the car insurance...etc etc. My landowner was pretty snippy with me, too. He says he's bringing people in on monday to start repairs, and he will keep all contents within the house. Not like there's much to keep...but it puts pressure on me to make sure there's nothing at all salvagable before he claims the house.
> 
> Thanks to all the donations, I'll be able to eat dinner tonight. The dog has chow as well! <3 Though it's really difficult, everyone here is doing as good as they possibly could be.


 Glad to see that your situation is evolving well!! After such traumatic moments everyone deserves a decent meal and a good shower to feel a little better, there is when one appreciate the little things.
P.S.:Lucky you that recovered that FF III cartridge, enjoy that little good boy for me when all turn to normal again.


----------



## Aneki (Aug 31, 2017)

Chary said:


> So, maybe I'll seem a bit overly sentimental with this one. But when I was a little kid, I had this Charmander toy I'd carry with me everywhere I went. I love the plushie, and for 15 years I've had it. When I was an older teen, I'd packed him up, in my closet, and I felt kinda bad.
> 
> (picture)
> 
> He's clearly seen better days, but putting him up on a shelf saved him! It's so good to have some old childhood things survive the flooding.



It's good to hear you're doing well! I just recently came back from volunteering from the Houston food bank.



Zaiphon said:


> I would gladly take it if you just give it away.



I mean I still wanna use it, but since her vita was something sentimental, I at least wanted to help her get a replacement even though it'll never be the same thing.


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 31, 2017)

Sent some money, my Wife wants to help other charities in the Houston area also.  I explained to her that this money is going directly to someone we know and the benefits are immediate.  I am wary of large charities, after the 9/11 debacle with United Way.


----------



## Zaiphon (Aug 31, 2017)

Aneki said:


> It's good to hear you're doing well! I just recently came back from volunteering from the Houston food bank.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I still wanna use it, but since her vita was something sentimental, I at least wanted to help her get a replacement even though it'll never be the same thing.


Nice gesture on your side!
Still wish i had one.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2017)

Was in my hortculture class just now and we were geting rid of some plants with salt water
If the flood waters are salt water then the plants over there are screwed
Edit: water supplies could be screwed too if its saltwater


----------



## Chary (Aug 31, 2017)

All ruined...

But I've got the consoles out, and they're drying. I have the room key now for the FEMA hotel, and the tiny storage locker I got has been filled.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 31, 2017)

how are the dams ? last time I watch the tv news, one was overflooded and on the verge of breaking.

Chary :
Your mom is working in Houston or a near town/city ?

Glad you have a private storage room, it will prevent looters.
About your house's owner calling rights on all its content, you can see it as a good thing : you won't have to pay to move and throw all the unrescuable (is that even a word? I love inventing english words) content and clean the house yourself to give it back in rent state you get it. Take all you can that can't be replaced. Other things can always be bought again later.


----------



## Chary (Aug 31, 2017)

Cyan said:


> how are the dams ? last time I watch the tv news, one was overflooded and on the verge of breaking.
> 
> Chary :
> Your mom is working in Houston or a near town/city ?
> ...


The dam overflowed and the levee broke. It made more water come into my house, but not much. My mother works in west university, (town in Houston) where the FEMA hotel is. And yeah, I'm glad I don't have to deal with moldy tables and such. It makes things easier. Sucks for the moving crew, though!


----------



## NicoAICP (Aug 31, 2017)

Chary said:


> View attachment 97334
> 
> All ruined...
> 
> But I've got the consoles out, and they're drying. I have the room key now for the FEMA hotel, and the tiny storage locker I got has been filled.


hopefully just the caseings are broken (even tho it's bad, with casings i mean the game caseings) and the technology is still fine.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 31, 2017)

I'll donate as much as I can to help you out, hopefully things go well from here on out


----------



## aea (Aug 31, 2017)

Watching the news I saw the situation in the Crosby chemicals plant and thought it could affect your area, but after investigating it seems it is too far to represent any danger for you, though it's always wise to keep an eye on news for any advice from authorities.


----------



## Jonna (Aug 31, 2017)

@Chary I am appalled at the lack of flute in the pictures even though you mentioned it. I played it in my high school band, so I empathize and hope it's okay! Good to see some good progress, and sorry for the other items that got destroyed. We will help you out. 

Speaking of helping out, I will be donating a bit tomorrow, and hopefully more on the 5th, from personal funds. 

I have also set up a fundraiser at my workplace for our customers to donate any amount for this endeavor, so keep an eye out for those amounts. I hope they will continue to help you and your family. I work at a busy location, so donations will hopefully be frequent.


----------



## Chary (Aug 31, 2017)

Jonna said:


> @Chary I am appalled at the lack of flute in the pictures even though you mentioned it. I played it in my high school band, so I empathize and hope it's okay! Good to see some good progress, and sorry for the other items that got destroyed. We will help you out.
> 
> Speaking of helping out, I will be donating a bit tomorrow, and hopefully more on the 5th, from personal funds.
> 
> I have also set up a fundraiser at my workplace for our customers to donate any amount for this endeavor, so keep an eye out for those amounts. I hope they will continue to help you and your family. I work at a busy location, so donations will hopefully be frequent.


Flute is in a storage locker! I had two--one with cork on the pads, one without. The cork one was dripping water  

Thank you, for that. Gosh I love gbatemp and it's members <3


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 31, 2017)

Jonna said:


> @Chary I am appalled at the lack of flute in the pictures even though you mentioned it. I played it in my high school band, so I empathize and hope it's okay! Good to see some good progress, and sorry for the other items that got destroyed. We will help you out.
> 
> Speaking of helping out, I will be donating a bit tomorrow, and hopefully more on the 5th, from personal funds.
> 
> I have also set up a fundraiser at my workplace for our customers to donate any amount for this endeavor, so keep an eye out for those amounts. I hope they will continue to help you and your family. I work at a busy location, so donations will hopefully be frequent.



GBAtemp's kindness never ceases to amaze.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> GBAtemp's kindness never ceases to amaze.


Because we all know each other, so we're family. And family helps one another


----------



## Aneki (Aug 31, 2017)

Just came back exploring the city a bit, more specifically the south side and its a horrible feeling seeing some neighborhoods that were still flooded in. There's still people unable to go their homes yet. I saw a couple of them walking through the water just to get to their homes and see inside. Hopefully they and everyone affected gets the help they need!


----------



## Jonna (Aug 31, 2017)

Chary said:


> Flute is in a storage locker! I had two--one with cork on the pads, one without. The cork one was dripping water
> 
> Thank you, for that. Gosh I love gbatemp and it's members <3


You're very welcome. Glad to know you have a flute safe and sound.

Totally meant that pun.


----------



## Chary (Sep 1, 2017)

Got an update about the car. It's ruined. Insides are rusting, engine is toast, seats have water in them. Insurance will be paying $6000 for repairs. Oof. 

Been looking at rental houses all day. I used to pay $1000/mo for a 3 bed, 2 bath, giant yard house. Now I can't find anything comparable for $1450/mo even. Just how expensive ARE houses here?


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 1, 2017)

smile72 said:


> [Howevr I would recommend staying away from Will County (for moving)....it's trash...that part gets tornadoes and Joliet....is not the best place to live....


Heyyyy I live in Joliet!

The east side is crap but the west side is pretty nice. The cathedral area specifically. Plus then you don't have to deal with the Cook County taxes.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

matpower said:


> I didn't mean it was GoFundMe, but how much the GBATemp staff wants to reach before closing it, you know.



Ah, my bad for misinterpreting then...
GBATemp staff can put as much as they want to, but I do think they wanna keep the amount reasonable.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> So, maybe I'll seem a bit overly sentimental with this one. But when I was a little kid, I had this Charmander toy I'd carry with me everywhere I went. I love the plushie, and for 15 years I've had it. When I was an older teen, I'd packed him up, in my closet, and I felt kinda bad.
> 
> View attachment 97303
> 
> He's clearly seen better days, but putting him up on a shelf saved him! It's so good to have some old childhood things survive the flooding.



"may the force be with you lil charmander". Keeping safe you must be, Good care Chary did.


----------



## smile72 (Sep 1, 2017)

Ericzander said:


> Heyyyy I live in Joliet!
> 
> The east side is crap but the west side is pretty nice. The cathedral area specifically. Plus then you don't have to deal with the Cook County taxes.


There are many other reasons for me not to recommend Joliet...yes you are right the west side is nice HOWEVER...Joliet still gets some tornadoes especially compared to Lake, DuPage, and northern Cook. And about the tax part....that's why I recommend DuPage over Cook.So I wouldn't recommend Joliet or Will. Not being mean. So I'm sorry.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 1, 2017)

smile72 said:


> There are many other reasons for me not to recommend Joliet...yes you are right the west side is nice HOWEVER...Joliet still gets some tornadoes especially compared to Lake, DuPage, and northern Cook. And about the tax part....that's why I recommend DuPage over Cook.So I wouldn't recommend Joliet or Will. Not being mean. So I'm sorry.


You know where doesnt get tornadoes, or really bad? Washington, not to be confused with the clone Washington DC, but Washington. You get clouds, rain, sun,
what else could you want? Ive been here all my life and there has never any tornadoes or earthquakes.


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 1, 2017)

Chary said:


> Got an update about the car. It's ruined. Insides are rusting, engine is toast, seats have water in them. Insurance will be paying $6000 for repairs. Oof.
> 
> Been looking at rental houses all day. I used to pay $1000/mo for a 3 bed, 2 bath, giant yard house. Now I can't find anything comparable for $1450/mo even. Just how expensive ARE houses here?


I don't know when you used to pay it, but the prices of houses skyrocket with the 2008 crash. You could always try to live in Québec :^) . No tornado, no typhoon, almost no earthquake (the worst we had was alike to a train goes near our house for like 5 seconds), but then again there's winter 

I'll try to see if I can fork out some cash. I can't promise anything though, since university is right around the corner, and I need a new computer for it.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 1, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> You could always try to live in Québec


But this place sucks. Everyone speaks French


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 1, 2017)

The latest PayPal donations have been matched on GoFundMe  Thank you for the generous donations to the following:

@DarkFlare69 @Todderbert @HaloEliteLegend "nastydsi" (No username provided)

I have already forwarded the money to Chary and hope that it helps her and her loved ones!


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 1, 2017)

smile72 said:


> There are many other reasons for me not to recommend Joliet...yes you are right the west side is nice HOWEVER...Joliet still gets some tornadoes especially compared to Lake, DuPage, and northern Cook. And about the tax part....that's why I recommend DuPage over Cook.So I wouldn't recommend Joliet or Will. Not being mean. So I'm sorry.


I'm not mad, haha. I was actually a little surprised to see it brought up. As for the tornadoes, they're generally not too bad. One messed up Western Ave. but that was years ago. 

However if you live anywhere in Illinois you gotta deal with our corrupt government and barely passable budget.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2017)

O shit
Texas already got hit by a cat 4
Now irma is becoming a cat4 and heading to porto rico then into america
Earth is gona be like jupiter soon with all tgese storms -_-


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 1, 2017)

Eix said:


> Earth is gona be like jupiter soon with all tgese storms -_-


At least it will be full of women. Ya know, because girls go to Jupiter to get more stupider.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2017)

Harvey is now ded
In middle of us
And its a depression now
No chance to reform


----------



## Aneki (Sep 1, 2017)

I hope you're still doing fine Chary! The Houston Food Bank made us work hard today. Haha I love it there were at least 100 volunteers there perhaps more!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2017)

@Chary The rain hit this morning, I was able to go home early before the rain hit us because I have to walk. But don't worry, I gave that storm a glare!
Unfortunately I won't be able to donate this week because money is tight. Hopefully next week I end up with some extra cash.
Also how you holding up?


----------



## Chary (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm good now. A friend from my mom's work is loaning us a car to get around in. I've just been house hunting the past day, with not much luck. Someone will also be fostering my cats until I have an actual house to live in.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2017)

Chary said:


> I'm good now. A friend from my mom's work is loaning us a car to get around in. I've just been house hunting the past day, with not much luck. Someone will also be fostering my cats until I have an actual house to live in.]


OMG! You should have mentioned before that you have cats and adorable ones too! I am glad to see everyone is doing well and made it out ok. You may want to head a bit further North in your state, chances might be higher that you will find more places to live the further you get from anywhere damaged by the storm.


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm being told this is what's left of Harvey, just Moderate-Heavy rain.


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 2, 2017)

@Chary some of the remnants of the hurricane came through a couple days ago. I glared at it really hard and might've gotten carried away and made a couple "lovely" hand gestures to it...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 2, 2017)

Don't worry @Chary you'll be eating again soon like a real charmander with good help.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 3, 2017)

Sorry I'm late, works been kicking my tail and I haven't been on for a few days. I sent what I can spare this week, but if you need any more help let me know. Next week I have no bills to pay.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 3, 2017)

Another donation from an anonymous person has been received in Paypal and matched on Gofundme. Thank you stranger!


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2017)

I should be able to donate something once I get paid Thursday.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2017)

wew

* £1,917 of £2,000 goal *


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2017)

I can't even imagine losing all of my possessions and home. Good luck Chary


----------



## DavidRO99 (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow this is horrible and amazing at the same time, seeing that this community can all come together to help one person in such a small time is amazing. Hope you get better soon @Chary!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## SG854 (Sep 7, 2017)

Holy Shit! 

I would donate but I'm broke right now.

Question. Who comes up with hurricane names? I think we should have equality in names. 

Include more ethnic groups in naming. Im waiting for a Hurricane DeShawn or Hurricane DeAndre to strike.
Wheres the Middle Eastern Hurricanes? Hurricane Abd al Rashid I'm still waiting for you.


----------



## lordkaos (Sep 7, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Question. Who comes up with hurricane names? I think we should have equality in names.
> 
> Include more ethnic groups in naming. Im waiting for a Hurricane DeShawn or Hurricane DeAndre to strike.
> Wheres the Middle Eastern Hurricanes? Hurricane Abd al Rashid I'm still waiting for you.



http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboutnames.shtml


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Sep 7, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Holy Shit!
> 
> I would donate but I'm broke right now.
> 
> ...


https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/storm-names.html
http://geology.com/hurricanes/hurricane-names.shtml


----------



## Sathya (Sep 7, 2017)

i hope that things of some "harvey" or something like that, we never had again.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 7, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboutnames.shtml


Lol, they already have the names planned out years ahead of time. It like planning ahead for your babies name.

Look at that, 2017 Hurricane Zelda. Zelda rocks you like a hurricane.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Sep 7, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Lol, they already have the names planned out years ahead of time. It like planning ahead for your babies name.
> 
> Look at that, 2017 Hurricane Zelda. Zelda rocks you like a hurricane.


Breath of The Wild - Against the wind DLC confirmed!


----------



## lordkaos (Sep 7, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboutnames.shtml


now that I read the list more closely, there are only 2 variations for the 26th cyclone, zelda or zeke, and what if there are more than 26 tropical cyclones?


----------



## sp3off (Sep 7, 2017)

We also have hurricane Irma and José, coming at Florida.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2017)

You know what kills extra money really fast? Rent.
@Chary How you all holding up? I haven't been able to follow this thread due to my chromebook being a piece of crap.


----------



## Chary (Sep 8, 2017)

I've been okay! Just mostly being exasperated at trying to find a new place to live. Even upping the budget to $1,500 a month, and I haven't been able to even find a 2 bedroom condo to live. Still waiting on FEMA to come and inspect the ruined house in hopes of getting help through them.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> I've been okay! Just mostly being exasperated at trying to find a new place to live. Even upping the budget to $1,500 a month, and I haven't been able to even find a 2 bedroom condo to live. Still waiting on FEMA to come and inspect the ruined house in hopes of getting help through them.


Are you aiming to stay in the state or is going out of state an option? Chances aren't going to be good in your current location since everyone is most likely looking for a new place as well at this moment. 
If there is one thing I can say about flood damage, it's a bitch and half to deal with.


----------



## Chary (Sep 8, 2017)

As if this month didn't do enough, my aunt died yesterday night. It's just...I don't even know what to say or think. But I went and took an Uber to my house, because in my desperation, I wanted to see if a blanket she made for me as a baby was okay. 

Well, that was a dumb thing to do. 


 

The landowner already had people out tossing everything from my house. Even if things weren't trash before, they are now...

I couldn't find the blanket in that mess, and I really didn't have the stomach to look very hard. That's my entire life's personal belongings condensed into my front yard. 

There's a rose in my backyard, one that's lived through hurricane ike, through all the storms and punishments that 15 years of living there has brought to that poor plant. Even though the flood waters were taller than it, it's still alive. Though I'm moreso thinking that I wanted to uproot it and take it with me, it also feels like an appropriate metaphor for life...to keep standing strong through every storm life throws at you. 

Mentally, I'm okay. It's just...difficult. 



Lilith Valentine said:


> Are you aiming to stay in the state or is going out of state an option? Chances aren't going to be good in your current location since everyone is most likely looking for a new place as well at this moment.
> If there is one thing I can say about flood damage, it's a bitch and half to deal with.


I have to stay in Texas, as my mother couldn't find a comparable job in Oregon or California sadly. I'm hoping FEMA extends my hotel stay so I can have more opportunities to find a place to live. While a lot of people are looking for places to live, there's a lot of people looking to just...leave Texas entirely. I'm hopeful despite the low chances of finding anywhere good.


----------



## NicoAICP (Sep 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> As if this month didn't do enough, my aunt died yesterday night.


Sorry to hear that you lost your aunt.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Sep 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> As if this month didn't do enough, my aunt died yesterday night. It's just...I don't even know what to say or think. But I went and took an Uber to my house, because in my desperation, I wanted to see if a blanket she made for me as a baby was okay.
> 
> Well, that was a dumb thing to do.
> View attachment 98145
> ...


Man, or should I say woman? This keeps getting worse and worse each day.


----------



## Gizametalman (Sep 8, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Holy Shit!
> 
> I would donate but I'm broke right now.
> 
> ...




Equality?
Who the FUCK dares to assume their sexuality?
That's the real question here.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 8, 2017)

My deep condolences (is it how we say it in English ?) for the loss of your aunt. Hopes she get to paradise. But still you may know something, it's that she's watching you from the top and that she loved you like when she was alive.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your aunt, Chary. I can't think of any words to offer, but I Hope yuo and your family manage to cope with everything that's been happening.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> As if this month didn't do enough, my aunt died yesterday night. It's just...I don't even know what to say or think. But I went and took an Uber to my house, because in my desperation, I wanted to see if a blanket she made for me as a baby was okay.
> 
> Well, that was a dumb thing to do.
> View attachment 98145
> ...


Sorry for the late reply, I really didn't know how to reply to this situation. I am terribly sorry to hear about all of this, no one should have to go through so much in so short a period time. It shows that life is just indifferent and unfair. At the same time, I really want to see you pull through all of this. I don't know you too personally, but I can tell you are stronger than this situation and that you can pull through. Please stay strong and fight, also always remember we are here for you.
You are a Temper. Through thick and thing, we are always kin.


----------



## Aneki (Sep 10, 2017)

I feel bad for all of this that's happening to you. I would've answered earlier as well but I couldn't find the right words to reply either. But you're strong and has been all through this tough time, and I'm glad you're doing fine, but sad about your aunt, she's in a better place now. I guess what I'm trying to say is that you're going to get through this, yeah it's easier said than done, but you're not alone, we're all here to help you!


----------



## Dominator211 (Sep 11, 2017)

this is great im so happy but the next time disaster strikes you might want to raise the type of money the person needs instead of something else so we dont have to wait


----------



## Alkéryn (Sep 11, 2017)

Sent 10bucks to [email protected]
hope paypal don't fuck up
i would give more but i'm just a student
still chary is a great redactor and an important part of the forum and i would like her to be back on foot asap
Anyway i hope you can get through it.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 11, 2017)

I'll happily stream if it helps raise even more money or just to spread awareness of any hurricanes going around right now it's the least I can do.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Sep 11, 2017)

It's just been a harrowing past two weeks, with not one but _two _major hurricanes hitting within 15 days of each other. I had friends in both Houston and around Florida so these past few weeks have be racked with worry. But I'm glad we were able to do something great for Chary. Gives me some faith in humanity. With luck, GoFundMe releases the funds soon and they can be sent along without much trouble.



AyanamiRei0 said:


> I'll happily stream if it helps raise even more money or just to spread awareness of any hurricanes going around right now it's the least I can do.



I don't know what kind of damage Irma has caused, but I think we should raise awareness for that next. The Caribbean islands, Cuba, and surrounding nations south of Florida got hit really hard. To make nature even more of a b!tch, there's Hurricane Jose still out there east of Florida and another former hurricane that has since dissipated into a regular storm. If we could raise awareness about that, I think that'd be great.


----------



## IzeC0ld (Sep 11, 2017)

I just donated 25 euros to the GoFundMe campaign. i hope everything gets better then before the tornado @Chary and i give u all my luck


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 11, 2017)

sorry bout your aunt i lost both maternal grandparents within 2 years so i understand how you feel the only thought i could do is once you get a pet friendly apartment get a dog or cat animals are very therapeutic if i was able to i'd send you a kitten it's the thought that counts i guess


----------



## evandixon (Sep 11, 2017)

Why is the GoFundMe not in USD when it's funding someone who needs USD?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 11, 2017)

evandixon said:


> Why is the GoFundMe not in USD when it's funding someone who needs USD?


The person who started the campaign, T-Hug, lives in England. That probably explains why.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 11, 2017)

lul @Mário Liberato


----------



## jamezfat (Sep 11, 2017)

..., well I Wish the best of luck !


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 12, 2017)

My parents donated Walmart to the overall relief fund, so good luck to everybody down there. When there's a problem in our country, we come together to fix it.


----------



## BARNWEY (Sep 12, 2017)

Holy shit dude, I wish I could help. Unfortunately, I have no money.... I hope things turn out okay for you @Chary


----------



## JFlare (Sep 13, 2017)

I feel so sad for what has happened to you @Chary . The events that have happened to you and your family are just terrible and it shouldn't have happened. I don't have any money, but all my thoughts and prayers will be going to you! I hope things from here out will be better!


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 13, 2017)

Once I receive my check, I'll be more than glad to donate.

You helped me, now its my turn to help you as well.
Good to see the community being this close.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm truly saddened to hear of your ongoing troubles Chary. It certainly seems in life, at times, the universe is cruel and calculating. I personally believe it is conscious, and that things that come to pass are meant to be, for reasons incomprehensible. 

A lotus flower grows from mud, the strongest steel is forged in the hottest fires, energies are never destroyed, and things that pass pave the way for things to be. 

Please stay strong, remember that hope is an energy and it doesn't die. Sometimes you just don't know it's there. Much love and hope from me and mine.


----------



## Chary (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks again, everyone! I've got the full amount of donations in my bank account! 

House hunting is still a bit rough, and the only good places I've found are risky locations. But I do get to go see my cats today! I haven't seen them in what feels like forever!


----------



## Chary (Sep 20, 2017)

The pet family is back together!

FEMA's inspector came by today, to assess all the damages. Even the FEMA dude was like "woah wtf" when he saw the remains of my house. He said by tomorrow, I should know more about their decision. My car has been considered "totaled", and irreparable but insurance will cover it in full.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> FEMA's inspector came by today, to assess all the damages. Even the FEMA dude was like "woah wtf" when he saw the remains of my house. He said by tomorrow, I should know more about their decision. My car has been considered "totaled", and irreparable but insurance will cover it in full.
> 
> View attachment 99443



Woah, seeing the rests of your house it makes me hella sad. Well hope that they can cover a big part of the reparations.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2017)

First, the cats are safe!
That damage is just shocking and almost makes the place look like it's been abandoned for years now. It's almost hard to imagine what it once looked like.
I am also glad to hear you got the money from the donations!


----------



## Cyan (Sep 20, 2017)

it looks like the owner didn't just throw away your stuff, but also the damaged house walls and floors.
hey, at least, he kept the power plug in place! haha


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 20, 2017)

sp3off said:


> Woah, seeing the rests of your house it makes me hella sad. Well hope that they can cover a big part of the reparations.


So all your nerdy stuff was thrown by landdick?
Wow well I'm glad I was of some help, I wish you all the best! 
Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming ... -Dora


----------



## IzeC0ld (Sep 20, 2017)

Heyy @T-hug I donated and im not on that list!


----------



## Oleboy555 (Sep 20, 2017)

CreeperdivoHomebrewer said:


> Heyy @T-hug I donated and im not on that list!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I hope @Chary had insurance on her pc and stuff like that. If she didnt, there should be a GoFundMe for chary to get some stuff like that!


I disagree on that, 


Spoiler



but thats my opinion


----------



## Chary (Sep 20, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> So all your nerdy stuff was thrown by landdick?
> Wow well I'm glad I was of some help, I wish you all the best!
> Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming ... -Dora


The landowner seemed to take anything electronic/appliance. I tried digging around the ruins when I went back the second time, and there was no washer/dryer/stove in the wreckage. When I went back today, there was a foldout table with some of my mom's plates and a signed baseball on it, with a post it saying to keep it safe for someone's wife. I assume one of the moving crews that the landlord had kept some of the things that were okay to themselves. Of course I angrily took the plates and threw the note away. I don't want the dishes, but I don't want them scavenging over my own stuff. 



Cyan said:


> it looks like the owner didn't just throw away your stuff, but also the damaged house walls and floors.
> hey, at least, he kept the power plug in place! haha


I looked at one of the power plugs! It was freaky, like it had fried itself, because it was burnt black, with the outlet melted. I dunno what happened there, but the landowner is going to have to remove even the power plugs.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 20, 2017)

Shorted by water probably.
But that was just a dick move... whata ducking douchebag. I really want to give up on people....
Well we need to donate some nerdy stuff for ya. If you ever come somewhere near Serbia, I have some spare systems for you :-)


----------



## sp3off (Sep 20, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> So all your nerdy stuff was thrown by landdick?
> Wow well I'm glad I was of some help, I wish you all the best!
> Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming ... -Dora



Haven't understood everything since English isn't my native language, but what I'm sure is that you criticized my post.

What statement made you think of that ?


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 20, 2017)

what a fucking slumlord ppl like those including 2 landlords i had make me sick if i'd have any evidence chary of theft i'd sue his/her ass, i'm just glad you recieved the funding and not that scumbag


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 20, 2017)

sp3off said:


> Haven't understood everything since English isn't my native language, but what I'm sure is that you criticized my post.
> 
> What statement made you think of that ?


What? I never mentioned you :-)  dafuq?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 20, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> What? I never mentioned you :-)  dafuq?


Actually you misquoted him, and that might have confused him.
Take a look back at your own post.

PS: More than misquoted, quoted the wrong person.



sp3off said:


> Haven't understood everything since English isn't my native language, but what I'm sure is that you criticized my post.
> 
> What statement made you think of that ?


Actually, her post is not criticising yours, it is actually directed to someone else (she quoted the wrong person) and she is talking positively, there is no criticising at all there.

PS: Well, except for the landlord that is being called a dick for throwing things away.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 20, 2017)

But I see it as correct quote.  Wtf phone? I was quoting Chary.


----------



## Aneki (Sep 20, 2017)

Cyan said:


> it looks like the owner didn't just throw away your stuff, but also the damaged house walls and floors.
> hey, at least, he kept the power plug in place! haha



They have to cut the walls down or else the water/humidity that's inside the sheetrock would keep getting absorbed upwards and make the house need more repairs than it needs.
Many homes are like this because of this, I've been making some repairs and the owners are appreciating the chance to add or remove lights etc...

It's nice to know you're doing fine Chary, I'm glad to hear that!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 20, 2017)

That is a lot of pets. 

They are all yours? Names?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That is a lot of pets.


All I can say is that blacknose McCat looks very alluring.
I wouldn't be able to hold the urge to pet it if it was at hands reach.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 20, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> All I can say is that blacknose McCat looks very alluring.
> I wouldn't be able to hold the urge to pet it if it was at hands reach.


@Chary should start a cat choir and then get rich from kitty commercial singing or youtube


----------



## Chary (Sep 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That is a lot of pets.
> 
> They are all yours? Names?


Dog: Nopey
Cat (tux): Checkers
Cat (siamese) No actual name yet!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> Dog: Nopey
> Cat (tux): Checkers
> Cat (siamese) No actual name yet!


Nopey? Does he not like a lot of stuff, the no dog.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Nopey? Does he not like a lot of stuff, the no dog.


Or perhaps it was a very messy dog in its youth.
Kind of breaking things and messing around, and being told "No! Don't bite that! Stop!", or Nopey to make it cute.


----------



## Chary (Sep 21, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Or perhaps it was a very messy dog in its youth.
> Kind of breaking things and messing around, and being told "No! Don't bite that! Stop!", or Nopey to make it cute.


LOL you got it exactly. He was barking at the dinner table when he was a little puppy, and I was around 8 or so years old, and I kept going "No...Nope! Nope!" when he barked. My family was still looking for a name for him, and my mom was like, why not "Nope"? But we didn't find it very cute. Adding a -y to it made it 200x more adorable!


----------



## sp3off (Sep 21, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> What? I never mentioned you :-)  dafuq?



Oh well then, I'm sorry  It's because the message was quoted with my post, and not Chary's one ^^


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 21, 2017)

Chery quoted me, and somehow it showednme quoting you, aliens


----------



## sp3off (Sep 21, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Chery quoted me, and somehow it showednme quoting you, aliens



I might be a "quote replacer" haha


----------

